#ubuntu-website 2009-06-08
<newz2000> hey MTecknology: sorry I missed your ping over the weekend, I'm here now if you still need me
<MTecknology> newz2000: I was just curious about the whole banner thing, you think there's any chance that I won't need to host the countdown banner stuff?
<newz2000> MTecknology: I looked at your code a little while back and it's not clear to me what the purpose of the project is
<MTecknology> newz2000: It's just a really simple module to make it easy for somebody using Drupal to add a countdown banner to their site. All they need to do is enable it and set the block wherever they want it to appear (like any module). The cache piece will allow up to one update/day and it builds a list of available options (1, 2, 3, etc, and a noscript option). All that is pulled from a directory on another server. There's a link
<MTecknology> I still need to clean up the code and add comments
<jpds> a lin?
<MTecknology> hm?
<jpds> You got cut off at "There's a lin"
<newz2000> just a min, in a phone call
<MTecknology> There's a link to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown so they can see what each option is. There's a few advanced options, but that's basically all it does
<MTecknology> I made it because there were a lot of people asking me for something like that. Right now they need to go into the theme source code for whatever theme they're using and add the code themselves. With the module, it's more of a drop in deal.
<MTecknology> All I need is a static location for them to download text files of what the countdown options are.
<MTecknology> If you allowed the module access to the source for all the images and everything else I could just have the thing dload everything and use relative links to the site it's running on, which would make a lot less load on your servers (but I see where that's possibly a big security risk)
<MTecknology> Apprently Drupal now has a line like this (SetHandler Drupal_Security_Do_Not_Remove_See_SA_2006_006) which breaks things
<MTecknology> newz2000: I think modifying the script to retrieve a .tgz file would be a better idea.
<MTecknology> I need to shower and get cleaned up - bbiab
<newz2000> ok, sorry, will catch up in a moment and reply for you to read when you return later on
<MTecknology> back
<MTecknology> I looked into the Drupal change, a tarball is about the only sensible option now. It'd be simple enough to have the tarball have either a full set of images and everything or still have it contain only the code to grab things from ubuntu.com
<MTecknology> I'd be willing to make the tarball too :P
<MTecknology> oh, the javascript files could handle a little change too - so they can be a static file rather than need to be changed on release day
<MTecknology> and I just realized why it isn't done like that - that way you guys control the exact second the banners change. So a tarball with a few simple text files would make the msot sense. Small download size
<MTecknology> I'll check back every little bit - I need to work on an MS Office '07 class... :(
<MTecknology> newz2000: you're an incredibly busy person, aren't you?
<newz2000> hey, it comes and goes
<newz2000> lately Monday's have been busy for me because of meetings, but also I was taking a vacation last Friday until yesterday
<newz2000> so my monday is a little heavier because of the catch up
<MTecknology> fun stuff - I don't get to work much at my current job because of a really screwed up disk
<MTecknology> I do about 3 days a week,  I had 3 epidural blocks in the last month, surgery a year ago, and still a lot of pain. But I'm only 21 atm - maybe some killer new disk replacement will become available before I get too old for it
<newz2000> oh, that kind of disk
<newz2000> I thought you meant a technical problem. :-)
<MTecknology> lol :P
<newz2000> ok, caught up
<newz2000> here's my concern...
<newz2000> because of caching issues around release day we don't use server side dynamic content to point to the location
<newz2000> instead we use javascript
<MTecknology> yup, I saw that
<MTecknology> I'm just looking for a way that the module can download a copy of the code at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown. Each option in a single text file, with a symlink for a noscript option
<newz2000> since we never know the precise time of the final release the last day shows a "day zero" image until we manually update the js saying 'it's ready'
<MTecknology> I think I got really really wordsy above to say that last line
<newz2000> just a min, getting another interruption
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> newz2000: I'll send you a file of what I think would be best
<newz2000> ok, that's a good way to start
<MTecknology> unpack in it's own dir or it'll expload
<newz2000> ok
<MTecknology> sent
<MTecknology> maybe....
<MTecknology> do you have an @ubuntu email addy?
<MTecknology> or do I need @canonical ?
<MTecknology> there we go
<MTecknology> newz2000: you get a chance to look at that yet?
<MTecknology> jpds: wow... moving the website is REALLY killing the thing
<MTecknology> hurray :D
<MTecknology> I think I need to redo sd.ubuntu-us.com from scratch
<MTecknology> .org*
<MTecknology> why am I doing this again? I'm starting w/ a clean slate... now I need to restore all permissions settings then all the content
<MTecknology> HURRAY! I rebuilt the site
<MTecknology> not all content back, but the really important stuff is
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-09
<MTecknology> newz2000: did you ever get a chance to look at that?
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-11
<newz2000> is it almost time? I guess so, date -u says: Thu Jun 11 19:48:28 UTC 2009
<boredandblogging> hi newz2000
<newz2000> hey
<SiDi> oh, today is the meeting day
<SiDi> completely got out of my little head
<newz2000> \o/
<newz2000> I didn't make a big deal out of it, I think we should have a couple meetings before the next release
<knome> so the meetings take place in #ubuntu-meeting?
<newz2000> no, we do them here
<newz2000> this room is normally quiet enough to allow that
<knome> oh, right.
<newz2000> and we have a log bot
<knome> sure
<knome> i'll just lurk around then ;)
<SiDi> already quite enough is a nice metaphor :)
<newz2000> list time though I started talking too much and got kicked for flooding. :-)
<newz2000> s/list/last/
<SiDi> (thats because everyone works very hard - no time for chatting)
<knome> zomg
<SiDi> knome: doesnt it remind you someone on #xubuntu ? That guy that continuously speaks...
<knome> cody-somerville? ;)
<newz2000> hah
<newz2000> oh yeah
<knome> it would be nice to see some ircstats from #xubuntu-devel ;)
<newz2000> I think we should start
<SiDi> knome: me /o
<knome> okay.
<knome> SiDi, ;)
<newz2000> here's the agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/Meetings
<alejandraobregon> hello
<newz2000> hello alejandraobregon, you're the first order of business. :-)
<newz2000> Let me re-introduce myself first, I'm Matthew Nuzum, the Ubuntu.com webmaster
<newz2000> I work for Canonical and do some other webmaster stuff too
<newz2000> In recent weeks two more people have been assigned to the web to help out
<newz2000> arusha, aka Christina Kolkott and alejandraobregon, aka Alejandra Obregon.
<newz2000> alejandraobregon: would you like to introduce yourself and what you do?
<alejandraobregon> Hi I'm Alejandra, I'll be working in Canonical's London office as a user experience designer.
<alejandraobregon> I'm part of the new design team
<newz2000> alejandraobregon and arusha are currently working on canonical.com
<SiDi> Well, I hope you'll enjoy Canonical then :)
<alejandraobregon> thank you!
<knome> o/
<newz2000> later they will also be in charge of the user experience for ubuntu.com as well
<newz2000> I'm sorry that arusha could not be here, she is sick today
<alejandraobregon> we're looking forward to working with everyone on our ptojects
<newz2000> They are discussing ways to involve the community doing things like user testing and other experience related tasks
<newz2000> but they're not yet ready to decide on what projects to tackle this cycle so we'll have to wait for that
<newz2000> but we do have a couple other projects that we need not wait to start
<newz2000> Both we've discussed in the past, but now they're official projects and we'd like to publish them during this release cycle
<newz2000> you may remember our localization project
<newz2000> We don't feel it's wise to translate all of ubuntu.com into other languages
<newz2000> but it would be good to help people who prefer a language other than ENglish to find resources in their preferred tongue
<newz2000> Has anyone here done much work with localizing a website?
<newz2000> s/much/any/
<SiDi> I have once
<SiDi> for a company.
<knome> a few times
<SiDi> It was fully french, localized to english/japanese/korean/chinese.
<knome> but not at this large scale
<newz2000> well, you both have more experience than me. :-)
<SiDi> newz2000: i actually think it's feasible to translate it
<SiDi> We can use launchpad with a bit of hacking for hosting the translations, imo, and get help from the community for the most exotic locales
<SiDi> And if you wrote the site with an UTF-8 codec the weird locales will be a piece of cake (main problem is the database-stored text)
<newz2000> how would we use Launchpad?
<knome> i think we could think of a wikipedia-style exluding/including translations
<knome> let's say that any translation that has over 90% translated, is available in the site
<SiDi> newz2000: after a bit of thought, i ended up thinking the fastest and easiest way to make translations is to define the strings you need in some locale files you include
<newz2000> let me explain why we're not doing the whole site currently
<SiDi> so i think we could parse po files, or just write php <-> po convertors and use the po on launchpad
<newz2000> 1: Most of the content in ubuntu.com stinks
<newz2000> 2: We're having a hard time maintaining the content to an acceptable standard in one language
<newz2000> 3: there are only two reasons
<newz2000> :-)
<knome> 4: there is no reason four either
<SiDi> hm, 1. is a drawback :D
<alejandraobregon> newz2000, so what was the localization idea you had?
<newz2000> The idea I have is to create one page per human language that helps people find relevant resources in that language
<newz2000> So for example, ubuntu.fi could maintain a page that has light content explaining Ubuntu and pointing to help, forums and etc in finish
<newz2000> should be ubuntu-fi.org
<knome> yeah, i suppose the loco maintained sites differ a lot from each other.
<knome> the finnish site is relatively good.
<newz2000> Also, the finnish site is an easy example. It's more challenging to think about Spanish
<newz2000> where there are a dozen relevant loco teams
<newz2000> If a person visits ubuntu.com with a preference for non-english language then we could show a link in a conspicuous location in their own language
<newz2000> the link would be to a page preferably in the www.ubuntu.com site
<SiDi> newz2000: actually we can use the browser's locale
<SiDi> to determine the actual location of the user and give him the good LoCo ressource
<newz2000> that may be possible
<knome> SiDi, that's not always a good starting point.
<knome> i must disagree because many people use english as their locale
<knome> even in finland
<knome> o/
<newz2000> knome: do you feel that the english ubuntu.com site mostly satisfies your needs?
<alejandraobregon> perhaps we need to find an international way to say 'languages' on the homepage or the support page and then lead them to a page where they select their preferred language e.g. http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html
<knome> newz2000, i use ubuntu.com really little.
<knome> newz2000, so it's hard to say
<alejandraobregon> that gives us they space we need for the words in english and in the other languages
<newz2000> knome: my point is that do you feel that people who set their language to en in Finland are ok with an English site and its' the people who don't sent their preferred language to English who would benefit from this feature?
<newz2000> alejandraobregon: this is a very intriguing idea
<knome> newz2000, not sure. there are things i rather read in finnish.
<knome> automatic redirect is bad at least.
<newz2000> we will definitely not do that
<newz2000> knome: when you to to www.google.com is it in English or Finnish?
<knome> the page might propose something based on your locale and maybe your calculated location (there are services for that etc.)
<newz2000> oh, that won't work actually, they go by geoip
<knome> google.com is english
<newz2000> oh really? very interesting.
<newz2000> I wonder if they use the secondary language if the first is English
<newz2000> let's ponder alejandraobregon's idea for a moment
<knome> the page gives me a link "go to google suomi (finland)" though.
<newz2000> ok, so they must grab the secondary language
<knome> yeah, they grab it, but don't use it.
<newz2000> well, they do use it
<knome> (fortunately :)))
<newz2000> they use it to offer you the "go to google suomi" link
<knome> they don't force *me* to use it :)
<newz2000> right, that's what I'm envisioning as well
<SiDi> knome: did you ever *define* it to be english ?
<knome> SiDi, i suppose i have done it, if one can do it.
<SiDi> What is your language preference setting in firefox ?
<knome> english.
<knome> i think.
<knome> let me see :)
<SiDi> Actually if i chose google to be english, then it gives me a "Go to google france" link
<knome> actually...
<SiDi> but my first languages are all french variants
<knome> i don't even have a finnish lang in ff
<SiDi> oh
<newz2000> knome: so they're going by geoip then
<newz2000> I saw this first hand while in Spain recently
<newz2000> google was in Spanish but I changed nothing on my computer except it's physical location
<knome> anyway we should propose some of our best guesses about the language.
<SiDi> newz2000: geoip fails a lot with my home's ip and yet google works fine
<knome> but still present the complete list and in *no* case automatically redirect
<SiDi> and when i google from spain i got french results, while bing gives me spanish ones
<newz2000> ok, it will take some trial and error, let's discuss alejandraobregon's idea
<SiDi> knome: +1
<newz2000> alejandraobregon: so we'd have a link in the user's preferred language and it would take us to a page that offers all of the avilable locales, even the various spanish variants?
<alejandraobregon> yeah i guess so... because a user may prefer a different language to their locale
<alejandraobregon> we want to give users the choice... so maybe a best guess link and a link to more languages
<alejandraobregon> then they can go directly to their local language
<newz2000> this may make some things easier, for example, we could then have one page per loco team
<alejandraobregon> or go and choose an alternative
<newz2000> do you think we'd have to translate this "directory" page to the local language or do you think it'd be OK to have minimal English text and the directory with their preferred languages listed first?
<alejandraobregon> if you see the firefox link i sent, it has a column with the names in english and a column with the name in each language
<alejandraobregon> we could do something similar
<SiDi> by the way, does canonical own URIs such as ubuntu.fi ubuntu.fr, etc ?
<newz2000> sometimes, usually the canonical ones are ubuntu-XX.org
<SiDi> if users chose to use those, we could put them directly to the locale for the domain name
<SiDi> but the ubuntu-XX.org are for LoCos right ?
<newz2000> correct
<newz2000> so does anyone else have thoughts about alejandra's suggestion?
<knome> sounds good.
<knome> as long as *no* flags are added to indicate any language ;)
<alejandraobregon> agreed
<SiDi> I think the best guess should be used by default, but if you only want a page / locale with locale information, then yeh, a best guess links and another link seem to be enough
<newz2000> agreed
<newz2000> we'll have to do some technical evaluation to see what we can and can't do
<newz2000> I suspect there are numerous barriers
<newz2000> alejandra and I discussed this a little in another meeting and she made a great point
<newz2000> that we need to ensure that the text that shows in a conspicuous place on each page does not give the user the impression that it will show them a localized version of the current page
<newz2000> it's not a lnaguage preference, it's a pointer to localized information
<knome> yeah.
<SiDi> Something like "Ubuntu near your location" translated in their locale ?
<knome> na!
<knome> location is not language
<SiDi> near where you live
<SiDi> Come on, my english is garbage, knome :p
<knome> spain is spoken in argentina and spain, and they are not really so close to each other.
<newz2000> I don't think "Ubuntu" needs to be part of it, but maybe, "help in your language" or similar.
<alejandraobregon> "Resources in your language"
<newz2000> right
<newz2000> the shorter the better, but obviously this varies from language to language
<SiDi> the question is about should it be language or "country" ?
<SiDi> ubuntu vn wont offer the same info than ubuntu es regarding to LUGs and LoCo
<newz2000> I think language first and foremost, and where logical, then country
<newz2000> For example, in the US there are many Spanish speakers
<newz2000> ok, let's make a plan for this and then move to the next topic
<newz2000> I propose that we split this into two projects:
<newz2000> technical aspects and recruiting translators
<newz2000> I think we should discuss the technical aspects on our mailing list in the coming days and schedule a meeting with the ubuntu-translators team to discuss the other part
<knome> (ask the loco's :))
<newz2000> yes, good point, they need to be in on it too
<SiDi> grab the loco website hackers and ask them to participate to the list, too
<SiDi> that'll help a lot in the "brainstorming / technical limitations to plan" stuff
<newz2000> ok, do you think anything more on this topic needs to be discussed during this meeting?
<knome> nay :)
<alejandraobregon> newz2000, do you need me for the next topic?
<SiDi> newz2000: if i can add a word on the domain names
<newz2000> no, thank you so much for meeting with us alejandraobregon
<newz2000> SiDi: go ahead
<knome> thanks alejandraobregon and see you :)
<alejandraobregon> not at all, nice to meet you all! :)
<SiDi> Well, i think the goal is ubuntu web presence team is a bit of "marketing"
<SiDi> spreading ubuntu by controlling the tools that give us visibility on the web
<SiDi> and i think this would include a quite good control of the ubuntu.XX TLDs
<SiDi> some of them seem quite outdated, they dont really reflect ubuntu
<SiDi> and i know that many french users will for instance visit ubuntu.fr if they use their address bar instead of google
<SiDi> cause we're used to .fr sites
<SiDi> so i think you should try to find people in the LoCos who can affirm they'll maintain their ubuntu.XX site
<newz2000> yes, good idea
<newz2000> That reminds me, canonical recently hired someone who would just interface and encourage the loco teams
<newz2000> I need to meet that person. Maybe they can help in this project. Or at least provide input.
<boredandblogging> newz2000: who?
 * newz2000 looks
<SiDi> http://www.ubuntu.de is a good exemple :)
<newz2000> I think the person is David Planella, aka dpm
<knome> .fi domains can be owned by finnish persons or companies only.
<newz2000> Title is "Ubuntu Translations Coordinator" and his boss is Jono
<SiDi> newz2000: there seems to be no policy about how to manage those TLDs. Some are not bought (uk, for instance), some are redirecting to u.c (.es) some to ubuntu-XX.org (.fi), and some are custom ubuntu sites, while some are othher sites that just own the TLD
<knome> oh, we have ubuntu.fi? great.
<newz2000> there is a policy, but not for tlds
<knome> what's the policy for xubuntu.fi for example?
<newz2000> The policy is ubuntu-XX.org for physical locations, ubuntu-xxx.org for languages, and YY.ubuntu-XX.org for sub-regions
<SiDi> i meant about the ubuntu.XX TLDs
<newz2000> we don't register or maintain ubuntu.XX tlds in most cases
<SiDi> i suppose we would like them to redirect to the ubuntu-XX.org ?
<newz2000> though there are a couple, mostly pre-existing our policy for ubuntu-xx.org
<newz2000> SiDi: no, we leave that up to the decission of locos.
<SiDi> newz2000: is there a reason apart from the cost of maintaining TLDs for leaving some out of your control ?
<newz2000> I'm sure there is, I think it's just because you have to draw the line somewhere.
<newz2000> I'll discuss the quality control issue with dpm when I meet him
<newz2000> because that is a valid point
<SiDi> alright
<newz2000> let's discuss the "choose a location" project
<newz2000> this one is important to me, but it's also hard for me to know how to get community involvement
<newz2000> I picture it as a three-phase project
<newz2000> 1: reduce the list to countries instead of listing each mirror
<newz2000> 2: using geoip, pre-select the user's country (or one logical)
<newz2000> 3: hide the selection list altogether
<newz2000> My goal is to get at least through step 2 by karmic beta
<newz2000> I've got a few other thoughts, but maybe you guys would like to comment first
<SiDi> hm, the 1. can have problems though
<SiDi> for instance, in france, the mirrors are mostly universities and a very opensource friendly ISP
<SiDi> but the ISP only gives decent bandwidth to its own clients
<SiDi> so only them (still a fair 25% of french people) should use this mirror
<newz2000> Yuck
<knome> :D
<knome> that sounds like finland.
<newz2000> I wonder how common this is
<SiDi> well, the main mirrors are ISPs and univerisities
<SiDi> usually people chose their mirror carefully when they download :)
<newz2000> that statement may be contestable
<newz2000> it is a core ubuntu philosphy (from my perspective) to continually lower the barrier to adoption
<knome> even if the isp doesn't *try* to limit the bandwidth, for technical reasons it just might be faster to download from your own isp :)
<SiDi> oh, some people dont look at all, though, thats true
<newz2000> arusha suggested using the words, "from a location near you..." and hiding the select list
<newz2000> but making it clickable to choose a mirror
<newz2000> in my mind I'd pictured this still being, "choose a country" not "choose a mirror within that country"
<newz2000> The benefit for "a location near you..." is that it hides the sometimes complex and non-obvious logic from the end user
<knome> maybe the latter would be better anyway.
<SiDi> an obvious link that'd make the list popup with ajax could be good
<SiDi> but you'd also have to display the "location" so the user can easily check if it looks ok
<newz2000> well, that's the problem
<newz2000> sometimes the best location may not look OK
<knome> maybe we need to reconsider the descriptions/titles then.
<newz2000> as I understand it, some south american countries are better off going to europe to download rather than the neighboring country
<newz2000> I wonder if there's a way that we can be scientific about this
<knome> maybe we could ask the locos to provide a list of the best mirrors to them
<knome> and then suggest them to user in that order
<knome> and after that, fallback to nearest location
<newz2000> mirrors are constantly changing. every day at least, sometimes every couple hours
<knome> countries then,.
<newz2000> let's talk about technical aspects
<SiDi> then suggest a random mirror, put something like "We chosed a location for your down : Bolivia ISP#20394" and a link "If it is slow, click here to chose another location"
<newz2000> I wonder if we can do some A/B testing where we count how often a location is changed
<SiDi> (remind me to evocate the alt attributes of images in ubuntu.com after this topic by the way)
<newz2000> and we try, "a location near you..." as one option and "Bolivia ISP#xyz" for the other.
<knome> newz2000, if the code is written by us, it's possible.
<newz2000> we get to write the code. \o/
<newz2000> this will be a combination of server side code (php) and client side code
<knome> yes
<newz2000> what's the best way to work on this code collaboritively?
<SiDi> oh you mean spotting the favourite mirrors for each user ?
<newz2000> SiDi: referring to my statement about A/B testing?
<SiDi> (i woke up early so it sometimes take me time to understand things)
<knome> i wonder if the client side code could ping the download location and output it to the server, which by that info determines if the mirror is ok for the user.
<knome> output it = the ping reply time
<newz2000> knome: hmm...
<newz2000> same domain policy may make that challenging
<newz2000> but maybe it could work
<knome> maybe.
<SiDi> knome: except we cant ask our average "client" to host such code so we'd have to find people worldwide for heavy testing
<knome> SiDi, hmm?
<knome> SiDi, why can't we? ;]
<newz2000> SiDi: we can actually. I know the Ubuntu release manager
<knome> we can do whatever we want... buahahaha
<SiDi> im not even sure what we call clients, now
<newz2000> it would have to be a little bit of jsonp or similar
<newz2000> some code that lives on the mirrors that can be ajax included from the client
<knome> newz2000, i suppose rime could help you with that... ;]
<newz2000> yes, he is a genius
<knome> hehe okay
<newz2000> ;-)
<SiDi> ive got a question thought. That'd mean we base our information on the ping value between u.c and mirrors, right ?
<knome> no
<knome> the client and the mirror
<knome> if the client side script pings the mirror
<SiDi> client = user who downloads ?
<knome> yes.
<SiDi> ahem
<knome> or the application of the user who downloads.
<SiDi> I'm sorry but i thought our goal was to have *new* people downloading the ISO
<knome> (like "irc client")
<SiDi> not *current* people on which we control the browser :/
<newz2000> well, I was picturing having a short ping pull in external data to the web browser before the download begins
<knome> SiDi, client-side scripting can happen automagically when the user looks at the page first time.
<SiDi> (unless you use JS... im so sorry, im exhausted)
<newz2000> that's OK
<SiDi> i'll go grab coffee, im really sorry for my few above comments
<knome> SiDi, yes, js is what we are talking about ;)
<newz2000> let's re-focus
<newz2000> how can we work collabortively on this project?
<newz2000> any suggestions? I've never done such a project.
<knome> just split it in parts and let the experts examine their thing.
<knome> then gather around in maybe a week or two and see what are the outcomes and see if it's possible to put together
<knome> (or alternatively ask rime and he will provide the code in a few hours)
<knome> ;)
<newz2000> well, again, there's several parts
<newz2000> js and php
<knome> sure.
<newz2000> and there is a good bit of logic relating to which mirror to use if you're country isn't listed
<knome> so we need to determine the best download location for the user and then ask the client to ping that server, right?
<newz2000> well, the ping part is debatable but yes
<knome> so which methods are we going to use?
<knome> geoip?
<knome> randomness?
<newz2000> geoip
<knome> loco provided lists?
<newz2000> well, if we start with geoip...
<knome> ;)
<SiDi> on another side, i suppose we dont wanna flood mirrors with ping
<newz2000> we can pick randomly from a mirror in the same country, giving preferential treatement (weighting) based on bandwidth
<knome> SiDi, it's one ping per downloader per server.
<newz2000> SiDi: good point
<SiDi> is there a way to also retrieve the ping value from user to u.c without adding server charge so we can compare the two pings without pinging another mirror and judge if it looks ok or not ?
<newz2000> SiDi: wow, that coffee works fast!
<SiDi> actually i didnt finish prepairing it :p
<newz2000> must be the smell triggering a response
<newz2000> if we have a mirror in the user's own country we should use it, agreed?
<knome> yeah, but as we noted, it might not be the best mirror
<SiDi> yes
<SiDi> what im wondering is how to judge the quality of the mirror for the user
<SiDi> at minimal cost
<knome> the servers can take the pinging... ;)
<newz2000> they can before release day
<knome> lol
<newz2000> on release day we would not want to do this
<knome> true
<SiDi> thats what i thought :D
<newz2000> So we should start this project soon so that we can do our testing well before beta comes out
<knome> we get the user hostname, right?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> but we have geoip
<knome> can we calculate the times that user from isp.fi has chosen mirror X
<newz2000> oh, interesting
<knome> and then provide the mirror which most people have used
<newz2000> again, not on release day, but yes, we could do that
<knome> why not on release day? if the statistics are created now, what's the drawback?
<knome> we would not need to even ping the servers
<SiDi> knome: the servers die on release day
<newz2000> on release day everything is cached and dynamic content is difficult
<knome> well of course we can freeze the counters
<newz2000> but we can server our rules to the client as js, we just couldn't reliably update our own server side database with results
<knome> what do you mean?
<newz2000> So once we gather data during non-heavy load times we could then make some rules...
<newz2000> if user's hostname is X use Y
<newz2000> oh, can JS do that? maybe not
<SiDi> with a fat js table it can
<newz2000> :-/
<SiDi> or with some XQuery but thats server activity too ?
<newz2000> if it's a GET request it can be cached and is OK
<knome> there's no limitation on where we store the data
<newz2000> true
<knome> so what's the problem?
<SiDi> may i ask how many people downloaded jaunty during the first release week, btw ?
<newz2000> yo may ask but I may not say
<knome> o.O
<newz2000> *a lot*
<knome> how secret is that? :P
<SiDi> *more* than official estimations about our users, which say we have less than Fedora ? :/
<newz2000> according to some people in Canonical (my boss for example) very
<knome> right :)
<SiDi> alright then ^^
<newz2000> no, Fedora publishes their stats and I can say for sure that the numbers I have are far greater than what they publish
<knome> lol
<newz2000> but fedora's methodology for collecting data is very different than ours
<newz2000> so it is not a fair apples to apples comparison
<SiDi> indeed. a download doesnt mean an user
<knome> the numbers are: 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 and 9, we just don't know how much of them or in which order
<knome> ;))
<SiDi> knome: come on :p
<SiDi> knome: we know we have more xubuntu users anyways ~
<newz2000> ok, let's get back on topic
<knome> SiDi, than fedora? sure ;)
<knome> newz2000, yes, sir
<newz2000> a problem comes up when the user is from a country where we have no user
<SiDi> so the best solution would be to serve the favourite mirror for the users with a similar hostname / geoip data ?
<knome> except if we have the data what is gathered.
<newz2000> yes, that sounds right
<knome> i like that idea.
<SiDi> and if we fail to find the country, fall back to most popular / fastest servers ?
<knome> yeah, sounds okay.
<SiDi> (by the way, if we do this, we put the ping idea aside, right ?)
<knome> SiDi, of course.
<newz2000> SiDi: well, maybe this is where loco teams can help us
<newz2000> they can help us create some rules
<newz2000> oh, there is an open source project by Fedora that may already have the ruls
<knome> this would be *human* created data, not computer (a server can give a fast ping reply but usually just suck)
<newz2000> do you guys remember this?
<knome> nope.
<SiDi> what about using a ping (or even download speed) js algorithm to evaluate the quality of the mirrors from different locations and ajust the favourite mirrors list with the result ?
<newz2000> knome: right, and remember, serving a 700M file is different than a 10k file
<knome> newz2000, of course.
<knome> SiDi, the mirror quality can change heavily in a day, for example
<SiDi> true
<knome> so it's kind of unreliable, if we don't do many tests
<newz2000> launchpad does periodically (couple times per day) test each mirror
<knome> (once per week, for example)
<knome> oh, that much
<knome> why don't we use that data then?
<newz2000> we do
<newz2000> that's why the mirror list changes so often
<knome> right
<knome> i haven't d/l'ded ubuntu since 7.10 so i wouldn't know
<SiDi> i was thinking of client-side tests
<SiDi> to ensure the mirrors selected from the users are consistent
<SiDi> and not just the first of the list, but actually the likely to be the best one
<knome> SiDi, so you still suggest we let the client do pinging? :P
<newz2000> there are some problems with that idea
<knome> yes.
<newz2000> it doubles or tripples the mirror traffic, it causes a delay while the ping is done, and it requires us putting a suitable script, like a json file, on the mirrors
<SiDi> knome: just experimentally, to compare the data gathered
<SiDi> but if its too hard to setup we can drop it, also :p
<newz2000> it has some merit, I'll discuss it with the release manager
<newz2000> but it's only a small part of the tasks we need to do
<newz2000> so maybe we should create a project in Launchpad that has the js and php code needed to do this
<newz2000> and then share it so we can work colaboritively
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> i wont do it anyway, i'm a total noob with js :)
<newz2000> ok, that will be our next step
<knome> i don't know much js, but i can ask rime to look at it.
<newz2000> I'm sure we'll have no shortage of resources
<newz2000> ok, anything else to discuss for this meeting?
<knome> well, were trying wordpress with xubuntu, as you might have read from the cc'd mail.
<knome> just informational. :)
<newz2000> yes, I saw that
<newz2000> If that will meet your needs it's a great choice. It's a good product.
<knome> i think it will.
<SiDi> newz2000: i'd like to raise your attention about
<SiDi> the use of u.c without images
<newz2000> oh?
<SiDi> sometimes i (and other people with poor bandwidth) disable it, and it really breaks things in ubuntu.com
<SiDi> cause there is some text displayed in pictures, and too many empty alt attributes
<newz2000> ah
<newz2000> we should definitely address this
<newz2000> we could file bugs but as it is I'm getting behind on the bug tracker
<SiDi> http://imagebin.ca/view/eyfYgCC.html
<newz2000> ah, right, because the animation uses mostly bg images
<newz2000> hmm... that's a very interesting point
<SiDi> well, as you can see, it lacks information :)
<SiDi> the alt should be removed from the left side icons as theyre decorations for existing text
<SiDi> and the text should be displayed otherwise in the alt attributes
<newz2000> yes indeed
<SiDi> for the bg images, there are js scripts that check if the user has support for images, i think
<newz2000> Do you feel like submitting code patches per chance?
<SiDi> with such a script, you could spot users without images and inject some html at worse
<newz2000> or use header image replacement techniques
<SiDi> i'll add this to my todo list then :)
<newz2000> oh, that may not work actually
<newz2000> SiDi: it would be a big help. But I will also look into it.
<SiDi> wheres the code hosted on launchpad, btw ? (if it is)
<newz2000> this code is not hosted
<newz2000> you'd have to view the source
<newz2000> but you'll see that most of the content in question is in drupal blocks
<SiDi> that'd help me much in seeing what we can put in alts and how to workaround the background images
<SiDi> great - i dont know what a drupal block looks like :)
<newz2000> view the source and search for block
<newz2000> it's a div with a class="block" on it
<SiDi> okey
<newz2000> for example: http://pastebin.com/d42d32f36
<newz2000> bad example
<newz2000> http://pastebin.com/d344054e8
<SiDi> xubuntu.com looks almost perfect without images
<newz2000> who made that theme?
<SiDi> knome or vinnl i think
<newz2000> There are several things I'd like to do differently
<newz2000> ok, let's call it a wrap.
<newz2000> I'll post the log on the website and summarize the topics into emails to the list where we can follow up
<newz2000> Thanks a lot for your time
<knome> newz2000, SiDi, i did
<SiDi> alright, you're very welcome :)
<SiDi> a last comment though
<knome> heh, np ;)
<SiDi> on u.c's main page, in the sexy js
<SiDi> when you put the mouse over netbook or server, there is no "Find out more" text for the desktop one
<SiDi> i dont know if its intentional but it doesnt look fine since the others are granted this text when not hovered
<SiDi> my 2cts  :p
<newz2000> I doubt we'll fix that
<newz2000> but I'm always happy to hear your comments. :-)
<SiDi> well, im a perfectionist and an idealist :p
<SiDi> it doesnt help in real world
<SiDi> there are news job offers on your webby, hmm
<SiDi> good night ;)
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-12
<SiDi> hm, the alpha2 page's title in ubuntu.com is called "Karmic Koila"
<thorwil> i just read the introduction on https://admin.fedoraproject.org/community/. in contains user-friendly. it also contains many words that are rather ... interesting in that context :)
<thorwil> SiDi, see, that's why there are alphas. to get the spelling errors out and such ...
<SiDi> thorwil: :D
<SiDi> newz2000: ping
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-13
<SiDi> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11375/
<SiDi> See first comment, newz2000 \o/
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-14
<ubu-noob> Thanks to SiDi for posting my Brainstorm idea (http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11375/) which I mentioned to him today on #ayatana
<ubu-noob> The idea has gone through extensive discussion on that Brainstorm page.
<ubu-noob> My initial thought was that the existing "Please choose a location" dialog is confusing and unnecessary.
<ubu-noob> And that we should a) reduce the number of choices to the user, for the sake of simplicity
<ubu-noob> while b) providing a 'view all available locations' option for experts
<ubu-noob> I don't know how mozilla does it, but they make firefox a one-click download.
<ubu-noob> Also, on the Brainstorm idea, the issue was brought up that the geographically-closest server is not necessarily the one that will give you the fastest download.
<ubu-noob> Finally, I has the idea that whatever solution we find, should be made into something that can be shared by everyone, including other open source download sites, who have multiple mirrors and want to give their users the easiest way to download their software from the fastest available server.
<ubu-noob> Maybe like a) server code and b) some kind of web widget
<ubu-noob> combo
<ubu-noob> .
 * newz2000 checks it out
<knome> hmm
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-14
<newz2000> Hi, what's happening with the light base theme and the code on launchpad?
<newz2000> Do you still need my assistance?
<mhall119> the code needs to be put on one of the official branches
<mhall119> like lp:ubuntu-website/light-base-theme
<newz2000> ok, so I see a proposal for merging, I should do that
<mhall119> also, I'm developing a Django theme
<mhall119> should that be done as a separate project, or as a series within ubuntu-website?
<mhall119> It'll have a fair amount of python/django code in addition to just the template
<newz2000> mhall119: I think a separate branch is good
<newz2000> but if you can do it in such a way that you don't duplicate the static html branch, that would be cool
<newz2000> that can be challenging in some circumstances because of bzr's inability to have nested branches
<newz2000> so do what you can
<newz2000> stas: cjohnston: mhall119: ok, merged
<mhall119> I requested to join ~ubuntu-website-community
<mhall119> correction: I'd like to join ~ubuntu-website-community
<mhall119> it's a restricted team, which I guess mean invitationonly
<daker> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> newz2000: can I join ~ubuntu-website-community please?
<newz2000> just a min, on the phone
<newz2000> hi mhall119: I don't think it's necessary to join that, what is your goal?
<mhall119> to create a new light-django-theme series
<mhall119> and attach my code branch to it
 * newz2000 looks
<cjohnston> newz2000: I can do that if you like
<newz2000> cjohnston: should we create the branch or add him to the team?
<cjohnston> I trust him... and I know where he lives if he acts out of line.. lol
<newz2000> ok, go ahead
<cjohnston> I don't think I can add him
<cjohnston> let me look
<cjohnston> newz2000: I'm not admin, so I can't add him
<newz2000> oh, ok, let me add real quick
<newz2000> cjohnston, mhall119: lp user name is mhall119?
<cjohnston> iirc
<newz2000> ok, added
<cjohnston> let me look
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> thats him
<cjohnston> mhall119: you got it
<daker> mhall119, congratulations
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> and yeah, cjohnston knows where to find me if I mess up
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-15
<mhall119> http://img685.imageshack.us/i/locodirnewtheme.png/ progress so far
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-16
<newz2000> hey stas, I just talked to akgraner about the fridge...
<newz2000> apparently she was in the process of having someone create a new theme for the fridge (from scratch)
<newz2000> so I redirected her so that she'll use the community theme
<newz2000> she's going to give us some ideas of what she wants. She may know someone who wants to help.
<newz2000> I'm going to let you lead that show, though.
<newz2000> (because you're doing such a good job)
<newz2000> I think she'll be in touch tomorrow
<mhall119> what does fridge run?
<jpds> mhall119: Drupal if I recall correctly.
<newz2000> we're switching them to wp soon
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> so, note the one I'm working on
<newz2000> ubuntu-website is down to 12 new bugs and 138 total open.
 * newz2000 wonders if he can get that down to under 100 today and still do his other tasks
<mhall119> I have some changes to default.css, where should I propose those?
<mhall119> or should I just seem the separate?
<mhall119> it's gonna be 13 new bugs in a minute...
<mhall119> newz2000: should bugs for the new theme be registered to the ubuntu-website project?
<mhall119> nevermind, I went ahead and created the bug, made the fix, pushed it and proposed the merge
<stas> btw, I'm still working on wordpress theme, now sidebars and widget areas are ready
<stas> I just wanted to mention that I found some css errors and a suggestion
<stas> currently the font sizes are messed, part of them are in '%' other is in 'em'
<stas> I suggest using only one measurement unit
<mhall119> yeah, I noticed that too
<mhall119> 100% sometimes, 0.75em at others
<mhall119> though I think the 100% was just to reset
<mhall119> are there non-100% instances?
<stas> not sure, but anyway typography can be improved in basic template
<stas> in wordpress theme I'm using from 80% - 120% I think
<stas> also there's an error with some value with comma witch should be dot
<stas> forgot where exactly I spotted
<mhall119> did you correct it?
<mhall119> if so, bzr diff should show it
<stas> nope, I'm using basic theme only for visual roadmap, the css code is useless since I'm using a theme framework
<stas> I got a problem, I don't know what to do with the footer and asides[1-3]
<stas> http://ubuntuone.com/p/7GT/
<stas> in basic template there are 6 asides which is too much afaik
<stas> this means I will have to add 6 widgets only to get the asides included
<knome> stas, just use a custom built widget, which allows multiple same widgets to be included
<knome> :P
<stas> knome: yeah, I was thinking about it, and leave the user to add 6 (lets say) text widgets to mimic the content from basic theme?
<knome> why not, if the content is not something you can predict anyway.
 * stas zomg, I wish a designer could code this css instead of me :)
<knome> hah
<knome> :)
<mhall119> yeah, I didn't even have to worry about those for the Django template
<stas> knome: ok, I was just saying that adding widget areas are like placeholders
<stas> :)
<knome> i can do that if you promise me canonical pays for it ;)
<stas> knome: you speak like canonical pays me for that :)
<knome> i don't. :)
<knome> i'm just not putting my stick into that project without money
<knome> glad you are ;)
<stas> knome: don't make me look sily :P
<knome> but you are!
<knome> i mean... ;)
 * mhall119 is doing this for free
<knome> no really, it's not silly, but you just can't jump into *every* project for free :)
<newz2000> All I can offer is encouragement, hope that will do
<mhall119> knome: technically you can
<mhall119> look at cjohnston
<knome> mhall119, i didn't mean that :P
<knome> mhall119, yeah, he never gets anything done
<knome> oops
<mhall119> you're never gonna get a code review from him now
<knome> fortunately i don't need one :P
<mhall119> I do
<knome> then take the oil out and be ready to rub his back when he returns online
<mhall119> eeewwww
<knome> well that was what i thought you were describing
<mhall119> I'll just say I won't do a User Day or Django class until he does it
<knome> "you have to rub his/her back so he can do things for you"
<knome> and "he/she won't do anything for you if you're not nice to him/her" :P
 * mhall119 prefers the stick method
<knome> stick... in the back?
<mhall119> wherever it hurts
<knome> well i'm sure a stick would hurt in your... back
 * mhall119 wouldn't know
 * knome *cough* neither
 * mhall119 wasn't judging
<knome> hehe :)
 * stas back
<mhall119> whatever compiles your code, so to speak
<knome> well definitely not a stick on my back :|
<knome> it might be compulsory, even if it wouldn't compile your code, much like using "use strict" in perl
<stas> knome: money can be a good motivation, but there's something even better, like community response and respect
 * mhall119 never uses strict
<knome> stas, definitely. that's why i work on other things open source
<stas> with ubuntu-website or without them I would have to update my wordpress-loco project its just a matter of time
<knome> mhall119, eww! your code stays far away from my pc
<MTecknology> newz2000: hey- sorry about not doing anything with the Drupal theme yet - We'll be getting involved heavily (i think) pretty shortly. One of our old buddies is coming back.
<mhall119> knome: I won't be kept down by "the man" (Larry Wall)
<knome> bah
<mhall119> my code is free spirited, it does what it wants
<knome> yeah
<mhall119> even if that mean pooping on your lawn
<knome> the only "spirit" that can be found in this apartment is rum
<knome> ;)
<stas> knome: btw, what are the projects you're involved into?
<MTecknology> How are the branches set up?
<stas> MTecknology: I think wildly :) I mean nothing is stable and accepted for sure yet
<MTecknology> oh
<knome> stas, until recently i was the xubuntu marketing lead (did the artwork from jaunty->karmic(lucid)), now i'm just involving random stuff and running the shimmer project (http://shimmerproject.org/), which also somewhat relates to ubuntu
<newz2000> MTecknology: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website there is a series for drupal. I'd check it out and put your code there, then propose for merging
<mhall119> MTecknology: there are framework-specific branches under lp:ubuntu-website/
<mhall119> and also the base release
<stas> knome: I see, good luck with it btw
<MTecknology> What I wwas referring to is how they branch off of each other - because the base thme is what the other themes should branch from
<mhall119> so far, when I have a change to the default.css or base HTML, I propose them back into light-base-theme as well as light-django-theme
<mhall119> MTecknology: they are separate branches
<mhall119> as far as I know
<mhall119> light-django-theme definitely is
<MTecknology> yucky..
<mhall119> not based on light-base-theme
<stas> MTecknology: it depends, I can't use base css as I said, I'm working with a framework
<knome> stas, thanks :)
<knome> stas, but as i said, i'm still involved in random ubuntu stuff :)
<mhall119> and we can't share index.html, because each has to change it to work in their framework
<knome> stas, (that's why i'm still here)
<stas> knome: you mentioned xubuntu, do you know janimo or had the chance to meet him? :)
<mhall119> knome: btw, the Xubuntu artwork for 9.10 was nice
<knome> stas, no, only know him by name
<knome> mhall119, thanks
<stas> knome: he's one of the guys who introduced me to ubuntu :)
<stas> we meet from time to time here in romania
<knome> i joined the project after he had left
<mhall119> I used Xubuntu as a base for Qimo
<stas> knome: he has or will have soon a baby afaik :)
<mhall119> it's good
<knome> heh, congrats for him if you see him
<knome> mhall119, xubuntu or qimo? ;)
<mhall119> knome: well, both, but I was specifically referring to Xubuntu
<stas> will do :)
<mhall119> I congratulate myself in private ;)
<knome> mhall119, plese don't tell more about that handshaking
<stas> newz2000: hows the new job? :)
<MTecknology> So each branch is intended to pretty much be it's own complete project but all held in one parent?
<mhall119> seems that way
<MTecknology> alrighty
<mhall119> I don't think that's on purpose though
<stas> so back to my question, how should I format my footer?
<mhall119> if you can think of a better arrangement, I'd be happy to change
<stas> not sure but I think loco websites ain't gonna use 'Privacy' and 'Legal' in footer
<MTecknology> mhall119: nah- makes things easier for me
<stas> so I can reduce that block to a text widget
<mhall119> I just make 3 unlabeled footer blocks
<stas> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> not sure how that translates into Wordpress
<stas> mhall119: I got you :)
<newz2000> stas: great. My new boss rocks. Gives me plenty of notice on new work.
<newz2000> stas: speaking of time, did you finish your terms / finals?
<stas> newz2000: great :)
<stas> about exams, almost, didnt get some of them, but its not like I would care too much :)
<newz2000> so now you get to take a break for a couple months?
<stas> why should i? :)
<stas> my last weeks were all only wordpress, coding for gsoc and here, which I'm more proud of
<stas> compared to exam results
<MTecknology> mhall119: had issues - 3 new bugs filed in launchpad...
<MTecknology> mhall119: I proposed the branch for merging
<stas> btw, newz2000 did you find the man who will take the place of your old job?
<MTecknology> me!
<newz2000> not yet, exec's still deciding on the job description and if they need to be in London or remote is OK
<mhall119> MTecknology: which bugs?
<stas> i'm eager to meet our new coordinator :P
<MTecknology> mhall119: just a few lifeless and I picked up in the merge proposal process
<newz2000> stas: I think it will still be me
<mhall119> MTecknology: on ubuntu-website?
<stas> newz2000: than I'm cool :)
<MTecknology> mhall119: ya - they're filed in launchpad-code - I just took a cheap back door that won't break things down the road :)
<mhall119> oh, in the drupal theme project
<MTecknology> they're bugs in the launchpad code - nothing to do w/ the projects
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> MTecknology: merging
<mhall119> and with that, I'm off for the night
<MTecknology> mhall119: g'night
<stas> mhall119: night
<stas> newz2000: I got an idea. wordpress allows you to export/import backups easily
<stas> maybe we should create a website skeleton
<newz2000> stas: that's a good idea
<stas> and provide the xml file as a startup package
<stas> this way all the webpages are created, it will require only the content to be added
<newz2000> yeah, good plan
<newz2000> stas: are you targeting wp 3.x?
<stas> yep
<newz2000> Will this work with 2.9?
<stas> except menus yes
<knome> stas, is there huge changes from 2.9.x to 3.x ?
<newz2000> will it work with 2.8?
<stas> I mean it still can fallback to plain lists (ul/ol li)
<stas> newz2000: also should
<newz2000> the reason I ask is that many locos have canonical hosted services and I'm sure they're not the latest version
<newz2000> (though I'm equally sure they're at least 2.8)
<stas> basically the menus in the header are generated using two widgets,so what lists you add there, those will be printed
<stas> knome: yes, a lot of improvements
<stas> a lot of api goodness, and easier management of content
<knome> mm-hmm
<stas> basically wordpress starting from 3.x is a cmf
<stas> drupal now has a real competitor
<knome> mm-hmm
<newz2000> I think 3.x needs to be 3.1 for that to happen
<knome> did they already melt the wpmu code back to wp?
<stas> i'm almost sure it will get updated in a month after release
<stas> knome: yep
 * newz2000 hopes the multi-site feature gets a big revamp
<newz2000> I wrote a commercial content management system before coming to Canonical
<newz2000> wp needs to use our multi-site feature because the mu stuff is bad
<knome> stas, okay, then i'm kind of waiting for that, but also afraid of that – i'm running rpmu right noe..
<knome> newz2000, bad as in?
<newz2000> so fragile
<stas> newz2000: did you write it above wordpress ?
<newz2000> it was completely separate product, not related to wp at all
<stas> ah I see
<newz2000> it would be a very invasive change to wp though
<stas> not that it is in core, wpmu will get much more attention hopefully
<stas> now*
 * stas sleepy :)
<stas> http://ubuntuone.com/p/7HS/ we got the slider :)
<newz2000> good night stas, thanks for your work
<stas> np :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-17
<MTecknology> mhall119: um- I was just looking at how you merged source into the branch - I might have a tip for you when you're online
<mhall119> MTecknology: I'm always open to tips
<cjohnston> mhall119: you are disturbing me
<mhall119> cjohnston: I do what I can ;)
<MTecknology> cjohnston: you are not distrurbing me
<MTecknology> mhall119: so.. my suggestion is to do an actual merge rather that a pull/push - that's going to kill youi down the road
<MTecknology> mhall119: I'm guessing what you did was bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-website/xyz; cd xyz; bzr push lp:light-drupal-theme
<MTecknology> What I would have done (for a new branch)
<MTecknology> mkdir light-drupal-theme; cd light-drupal-theme; bzr init; bzr merge lp:~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-website/xyz; bzr commit -m "blah"; bzr push light-drupal-theme
<MTecknology> mhall119: then it's a single revision with all the changes you're signing off on
<MTecknology> mhall119: for updating - bzr brach lp:light-drupal-theme; cd light-drupal-theme; bzr merge lp:~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-website/xyz; bzr commit -m "foo"; bzr push lp:light-drupal-theme
<mhall119> MTecknology: the light-drupal-theme was already there, I did a branch of that, then pulled from yours,then pushed back
<mhall119> I guess I should have merged instead of pulling
<mhall119> I'm still learning the "proper" way of doing things in bzr
<mhall119> going between that and hg at work, sometimes I get confused
<MTecknology> mhall119: i bet - I could walk you through it if you want
<mhall119> no need, I understand what you're saying
<mhall119> and thanks
<MTecknology> mhall119: hope i helped some
<mhall119> absolutely did
<MTecknology> mhall119: doing that will let you 1) sign off 2) ignore first branch in future 3) keep revisions (changes) low (100 revisions in a testing branch turns into one
<MTecknology> mhall119: it might not be a horrible to remake everything to revision 1 for those branches either - just a thought
<mhall119> yeah, I'd have to delete the branch and start over
<mhall119> newz2000: is it okay if I delete the lp:ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme branch and redo it the way MTecknology recommends?
<MTecknology> mhall119: you don't need to delete
<mhall119> I don't?
<MTecknology> nope
<mhall119> okay, now you've got my full attention, how do I get rid of the pull history on a branch already in launchpad?
<MTecknology> there's two options
<MTecknology> the long way; and the fast way
 * mhall119 is listening
<MTecknology> the long way is better for established branches that are regularly used - the fast way is great to just quickly change it
<mhall119> would you mind explaining both, so I know the difference and which to use in future cases too?
<MTecknology> bzr uncommit will let you roll back changes - if somebody branched that version, then get the sync on bzr pull, either way their own changes get broken
<MTecknology> you usually use that if you're rolling back only one or two changes
<MTecknology> the other way; you start fresh - but with no previous deletes
<mhall119> if I uncommit on my local branch, then push to LP, will it uncommit the ones in the LP branch too?
<MTecknology> ya
<mhall119> oh, I had just assumed it wouldn't
<MTecknology> the way i'd suggest will do essentially the same - but it'll bring you back to revision 0
<MTecknology> mkdir tmp; cd tmp; bzr init
<MTecknology> bzr merge lp:ubuntu-drupal-theme
<MTecknology> bzr commit -m "Your own message"
<MTecknology> bzr push lp:ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme --overwrite
<MTecknology> either way you need to attach --overwrite because you're going back in time - and developers don't like time travel :P
<MTecknology> heck....
<mhall119> okay, that makes sense
<MTecknology> mkdir tmp; cd tmp; bzr init; bzr mergelp:ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme; bzr commit -m "foo"; bzr push lp:ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme --overwrite
<MTecknology> you can exclude any other branches from it :P
<mhall119> pushing now
<MTecknology> Remaking branch to merge instead of pull from drupal dev's branch
<MTecknology> newz2000: You should fix up 'bzr whoami' It's kinda ugly right now - Matthew Nuzum <matt@matthew-nuzums-macbook-pro.local>
<mhall119> MTecknology: did I do that right?
<MTecknology> mhall119: yup
<MTecknology> mhall119: take a peak - https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme
<mhall119> but the changelog still has it as revision 32
<MTecknology> not here
<MTecknology> Recent revisions
<MTecknology> 1. By Michael Hall <mhall@mhall-laptop> 1 minute ago
<MTecknology> Remaking branch to merge instead of pull from drupal dev's branch
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme/changes
<MTecknology> :S
<MTecknology> mhall119: that's odd
 * mhall119 hopes he didn't screw things up
<mhall119> oh, interesting, I now have negative revision numbers
<stas> hey guys
<mhall119> previous rev 31 is not rev 0, previous 30 is not -1, etc
<mhall119> that's a cool way of doing it
<stas> I got some updates: http://stas.nerd.ro/pub/light-base-theme/wp/
<stas> :)
 * newz2000 is still on the phone, bb soon
<MTecknology> mhall119: I just asked what happened with that in #lp
<mhall119> I saw
<mhall119> I wonder if it's just sequentially numbering revisions, instead of using the actual revision #
<MTecknology> it's odd - /me looks
<MTecknology> Branched 1 revision(s).
<MTecknology> mhall119: the only thing I could think of is 1) something is messed up on their end or 2) bzr branch lp:ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme; cd light-drupal-theme; bzr reconcile; bzr push lp:ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme --overwrite
<MTecknology> mhall119: or your original plan of deleting - I'd wait a bit though and see if maybe it's a loggerhead bug
<newz2000> hi gang, I'm here
 * newz2000 reads the history
<newz2000> that is ugly
 * newz2000 will do
<jcastro> hi webbers! We'd like to give more visibility to operation cleansweep, I'd like to ask/wonder what it would take to get the patch review slider we made on planet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep
<stas> newz2000: I tagged the theme as beta http://stas.nerd.ro/pub/light-base-theme/wp/
<stas> code is on lp, rev 6
<newz2000> stas: it's looking good, did you get help on the comments?
<stas> newz2000: nope, done by myself
<newz2000> :-(
<stas> I will post a video on how to manage it
<stas> since there are 8 or 9 widgets
<stas> and some of them offer fantastic content management
<stas> also, there are some css/js easter eggs like .awesome class and .slider class
<newz2000> :-)
<stas> awesome generates those fancy buttons and .slider generates a slider from an element's children img tags
<stas> btw wp.30 is out :)
<newz2000> I just updated
<newz2000> as in, 15 seconds ago
<newz2000> I wonder if I should switch from svn to a normal release
<stas> I've been on 3.0 since beta/alfas and it was pretty stable
<newz2000> yeah, me too
<newz2000> haven't had one issue
<stas> wp-devs are celebrating :)
<stas> knome: when you got some time, test the new theme rev.6 in lp
<newz2000> stas: jono is excited by your theme, he wants to use it right away
<newz2000> but he has to use it on 2.x, do you think he'll be OK?
<stas> newz2000: give me a sec so I can add some compatibility checks
<newz2000> ok
<stas> newz2000: oh, no I think he's safe, I rewrote today that part with required wp3.0 api
<stas> to be sure I can make an install locally with 2.9
<daker> hi
<newz2000> stas: I'll test too
<newz2000> btw, I will be very difficult to reach tomorrow, I may have Jono or his minions come here for help if they need it
<stas> newz2000: that means I will do the most today so there be no problems tomorrow
<newz2000> :-) I'm going to email some people to help test the theme
<daker> newz2000, i'll test it
<newz2000> daker: awesome
<daker> stas, wp 2.9 or 3.0 ?
<newz2000> I think we'll have more 2.9 users initially, if you can test with that it'd be awesome
<daker> great
<daker> stas, just to make sure i am right,  bzr branch lp:~sushkov/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme ?
<newz2000> we should merge that in I think
<stas> newz2000: works flowlessly with 2.9
<newz2000> great
<stas> daker: yes
<stas> newz2000: got a vide, posting it in a second
 * stas zomg on core 2 duo 2.4Ghz and still coding 5m of ogm vide
<newz2000> yeah, I've been creating some ogg video this week too
<newz2000> the crazy thing is that h.264 takes about 1m per 1m of video, ogg takes like 5m per 1m
<stas> yeah... it takes as long as creating one :)
<newz2000> stas: what do you use for screencasts?
<stas> gtk-recordmydesktop
<stas> is there something better?
<newz2000> I don't know, when I tried that a while back it crashed my desktop
<newz2000> so now I boot into another os and use a non-free tool
<mhall119> I've used gtk-recordmydesktop
<stas> it worked for me, but afaik it works ok only on gnome wm
<mhall119> I've used istanbul before too
<newz2000> I should try again I guess
 * stas ~80%
<newz2000> It would be awesome if vimeo could do it. Then one tool for editing and capturing.
<newz2000> oops, not vimeo
<newz2000> pitivi
<stas> yep
<stas> ok i got the ogm
<stas> im trying to put it on youtube but its really slow
<stas> newz2000: http://ubuntuone.com/p/7LP/
<newz2000> stas: is that a video?
<stas> amazingly ubuntu one was the fastest :)
<stas> yes
<stas> using 2.9
<newz2000> cool, I'll send an email
<newz2000> then I think I'll get some lunch and come back and help test myself
<newz2000> stas: should we ask people to file bugs or do you want emails back to the list?
<stas> newz2000: great, I'll be waiting, till then Ill finish some wp localizations
<stas> newz2000: bugs
<stas> I love lp
<stas> or if they are easier with emails
<stas> be then emails
<newz2000> Is there a way to link new bugs with the branch?
<stas> the video is shows how to install the theme, set up the main page and blog page and how to add menus
<stas> newz2000: dunno
<mhall119> newz2000: what do you mean?
<newz2000> so when someone reports a new bug we know it's for the wordpress code, not drupal or something else
<newz2000> ah, found it
<newz2000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme
<mhall119> usually branches are associated with bugs when the branch contains a fix
<mhall119> right?
<newz2000> we have a series for each project (wordpress, drupal, base, etc)
<mhall119> oh, you mean against the series
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> thought you were talking about the bzr branch
<newz2000> well, I was but the series seems to be the answer
<newz2000> ok, I better go eat, be back in a bit
<mhall119> moved light-django-theme to a branch owned by ~ubuntu-website-community
<daker> stas, how can i add a sidebar ?
<stas> daker: the sidebars are available only for news aka blog pages and single post pages
<stas> there's no need for sidebar for static pages
<stas> I wanted to save more space for content
<mhall119> the default.css is still pointing to http://s.ubuntu.ru/ for a lot of images
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/595621
<mhall119> I've submitted a merge proposal to light-base-theme
<mhall119> I added light-wordpress-theme and light-drupal-theme to the bug, because I'm not sure if you're using the same css or not
<mhall119> stas: MTecknology ^^
<stas> mhall119: nope light-wordpress-theme doesn't depend on light-base-theme css
<daker> stas, http://imagebin.org/101657
<stas> daker: thats why I posted the video
<daker> ah :)
<stas> delete the widget title for pages widget
<MTecknology> mhall119: hm?
<mhall119> MTecknology: the default.css from light-base-theme was referencing images on another server
<MTecknology> mhall119: the drupal version isn't yet based on the base theme
<mhall119> oh, I thought that's what the new branch was that I was screwing up earlier
<MTecknology> nope, that's the ubuntu-drupal version that we've been working on for a while now
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> I'll take you off the list too then
<MTecknology> I need to fix some bugs and start taking some parts off and basing against the base-theme version
<MTecknology> mhall119: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-theme/+bug/595644
<mhall119> MTecknology: cool, are you on the ubuntu-website-community team?
<MTecknology> mhall119: no
<newz2000> hey stas, around still?
<jono> hey
<stas> newz2000: yep
<newz2000> hey jono
<newz2000> stas: I just got back, jono is trying to test
<MTecknology> mhall119: it's just cjohnston, newz2000, and you
<newz2000> says its not listed in his themes… any tricks?
<stas> oh cool, hey jono
<jono> hey stas
<mhall119> newz2000: can you add MTecknology to the ubuntu-website-community team so he can maintain the light-drupal-theme branch?
<stas> lets see if you guys can build a cool website out of it without my help :)
<newz2000> mhall119: yes, what's his lp nick?
<MTecknology> <- newz2000
<MTecknology> that's not pretty.... :(
 * MTecknology <- newz2000
<MTecknology> there :)
<jono> so I am running the branch on my new website I am building for ubuntu.com
<newz2000> ok, give me a moment
<jono> happy to test
<stas> jono: what wp version?
<jono> ping me when you have an update, I am just working on something else at the moment
<jono> stas, most recent 2.x
<jono> I am running it out of svn so I can upgrade easily
<stas> ok, should work
<jono> cool
<newz2000> stas: do we just cd wp-content/themes && bzr branch lp:~sushkov/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme
<stas> just tested it with 2.9, there's a video if you got 5m free
<newz2000> ?
<jono> ahhh it is in the broken themes section
<jono> says the template is missing
<jono> newz2000, thats what I did
<stas> jono: its a child theme, install thematic framework
<jono> install what?
<newz2000> stas: ah
<stas> a theme, called thematic
<jono> ok, have a link?
<newz2000> http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/thematic
<stas> use themes -> add new
<jono> right
<newz2000> stas: do we put this theme inside the thematic folder?
<stas> nope
<newz2000> or next to it?
<daker> no outside
<stas> next ot it
<stas> its a dependancy
<stas> thematic for wordpress is like zen theme for drupal
<stas> i should add a screenshot to it btw
<newz2000> ok, I see it now
<newz2000> jono: if you're in a rush, you may need to wait...
<newz2000> it will take a little time to get it looking good
<newz2000> I mean you need to fiddle with it a bit
<jono> ok it works
<jono> thanks chaps
<jono> I will wait for you to refine it and in the meantime I will check the video
<jono> stas, do you have a feature so I can exclude pages from the nav bar?
<jono> that will be key for me
<stas> you need a plugin for wordpress 2.9
<stas> in wordpress 3.0 its all included
<stas> I need to check exactly what can we use in 2.9
<jono> stas, odd, with other themes I have used it has been of the theme
<jono> I ask because IS are really uncomfortable about including lots of plugins
<jono> so I am trying to keep the plugin count *really* low, and preferably no plugins
<newz2000> stas: this will be a reoccurring prob since the locos often use canonical's hosting
<jono> can you build this into the theme stas?
<stas> jono: yes, I think I can
<newz2000> stas: do you like working on your own or do you want me to push for more wp help?
<stas> how hard would be to upgrade to 3.0?
<jono> stas, awesome
<stas> newz2000: i can handle everything by myself so far, though i avoid doing tests, too lazy :)
<jono> stas, unlikely
<jono> easy for me to upgrade, but IS won't run it
<newz2000> stas: not going to be at the top of IS's priority list
<jono> they will run 2.x until 3.x is fully stable
<newz2000> jono: went stable today!
<stas> IS means what?
<newz2000> sys admins
<jono> newz2000, hah, it is a .0 release thoiugh
<jono> newz2000, dude, you know what IS are like :-)
<newz2000> yeah, totally
<jono> newz2000, maybe we should not second guess IS and check with them
<jono> newz2000, let me do this now
<stas> how bad are your sysadmins? If they need help I can assist them :)
 * mhall119 is once again amazed by bzr
<jono> ok talking with elmo now
<newz2000> stas: they've got a lot of responsibility and if they mess up they end up on the front page of slashdot and digg
 * newz2000 has been there, that kind of popularity is no fun
<stas> ok, now I understand their position :)
<mhall119> heh
<stas> there some good features added into wp 3.0 so I would consider upgrading, even if it's a .0
<jono> stas, newz2000 ok elmo confirmed 3.x will be fine
<jono> which is awesome
<stas> kewl
<newz2000> wow, I'm stunned
<jono> same here
<jono> so stas, focus on 3.x
<jono> I will upgrade my test site and test there too
<stas> maybe 3.x has something they're waiting some long time so it worth
<jono> hah
<jono> he may have been drunk, also
<jono> lol
<stas> :)
<newz2000> stas: you're right, actually… it lets them ditch mu
<stas> jono: I will try to create an export xml with a demo wordpress loco website so you can test everything without creating content and stuff like that manually
<jono> stas, its ok, I have the content already in place, I just need to make sure the theme can display it right
<stas> also that xml file can be used as a skeleton for loco websites as we discussed it with newz2000 yesterday
<jono> I will keep developing my content in another theme and then move it to the new theme when ready
<jono> stas, I assume the nav bar shows the pages on the site
<jono> and the lower nav bar are subpages?
<stas> jono: yes, in wp 3.0 you got a new feature where you can create custom menus, so you can place whatever you want in those nav bars
<jono> stas, awesome
<jono> i will play with it and see what I can do
<stas> jono: yes, but not necessary, I placed there sublist pages, but you can place there a twitter status
<jono> stas, so just so you know, you new theme will be driving developer.ubuntu.com and uds.ubuntu.com
<jono> :)
<jono> those are the sites I signed up to work on
<stas> jono: wow, thats awesome, you better keep me updated if there's something broken or that requires attention, so I can fix it asap
<jono> stas, will do, I will be testing on my local sites, so we will stay in touch
<mhall119> you're on the hook now stas
<jono> these will not be blogs but conventional websites
<mhall119> don't want to be on the frontpage of slashdot
<jono> stas, does your theme support widgets?
<stas> great, I need to write some docs for it then
<knome> stas, was ;)
<jono> mhall119, lool
<jono> lol
<knome> hey jono :)
<jono> hey knome
<stas> jono: yes, but I moved them only to blog view, and left the above footer widget area and asides for the rest
<stas> jono: I'll post a video with all those features ok
<stas> knome: thanks for the tips on those widgets/asides :)
<knome> stas, no problem
<jono> thanks stas
<knome> stas, if you need more ideas, just poke me
<jono> so where do I configure the nav?
<jono> ahh I see it
<knome> stas, which theme were you talking about? the wp?
<stas> knome: wp
<knome> stas, okay
<jono> it says the current theme doesnt support menus in the menu editor
<knome> stas, i'll give it a go later today or tomorrow
<jono> is that right stas?
<stas> jono: did you create any menus?
<jono> not yet
<jono> my previous theme just used the pages
<stas> create a custom menu with some pages/links
<jono> ok
 * stas going to rec a video how to use the theme brb
<jono> done that
<jono> how do I add it to the nav?
<MTecknology> jono: HI!
<jono> hey MTecknology
<MTecknology> jono: haven't noticed you in a while - figured i have to pounce
<jono> stas, ^^ how to add the menu to the nav?
<stas> look at widgets
<stas> there should be a widget called custom menu
<jono> ahhh ok
<stas> add it, a dropdown list shold appear in options
<jono> awesome it
<jono> works
<jono> so to have the submenu in the grey bar
<jono> how does that work
<jono> how do I define a subpage for a page?
<jono> to put in that menu
<jono> oh hang on
<jono> I might have this
<jono> ahhh no it didnt work
<jono> stas, ^^
<jono> so I just need to figure out how to get subpages in the gray sub-nav
 * newz2000 has to move on to other tasks now
<jono> thanks newz2000
<mhall119> progess so far on updating loco-directory to the new theme: http://family.ubuntu-fl.org:8001/
<mhall119> only teams pages and about are using the new theme so far
<stas> jono: i finished the video
<jono> stas, cool
<stas> just a sec so I can upload
<stas> jono: I think I will remove that secondary widget menu and add there automatic subpages listing
<stas> its the best afaik and will require no additional plugins
<stas> just the theme
<jono> stas, would would be perfect
<jono> stas, although you will want to make sure you can exclude pages from the submenu
<stas> I was using widget context for that
<stas> it adds some nice controls over widgets
<stas> http://konstruktors.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/widget-context-settings-0.4.1.png
<stas> adds that wide widget context options panel
<jono> is that a plugin?
<stas> yes
<stas> its not included in core
<stas> too bad actually
 * stas video is still encoding ~20%
<jono> stas, so I have a proposal for you:
<stas> jono: shoot
<jono> ok, so imagine we have:
<jono> Page
<jono>   Sub-page
<jono>   Sub-page 2
<jono>  Sub-page 3
<jono> one page with three sub-pages
<stas> ok
<jono> the optimal workflow for me is that I set it up like this in WP and then when I click on Page in the nav, the sub-pages automatically appear in the grey bar
<jono> but then I can somehow explicitly exclude a sub-page from the nav
<jono> without plugins
<jono> can you do this inside the theme?
<jono> actually, dude
<jono> ignore me
<jono> ignore the excluding pages requirement
<jono> can you just have the grey box just automatically show the sub-pages?
<stas> jono: sure, thats what I was talking right before you started the proposal :)
<jono> stas, perfect!
<jono> that would solve me problem perfectly
<jono> if you can hack on this, I will update my branch
<stas> ok commit to follow soon
<jono> nice!
<jono> thanks stas
<jono> stas, what is an "aside" in the widget view?
<stas> the're named
<stas> actually the widget areas
<stas> on the right listed
<stas> jono: try pulling the changes
<jono> thanks stas
<jono> good work stas!
<jono> works great
<stas> ok the video with all the features is comming along
<stas> now uploading to ubuntuone
<jono> thanks stas!
<jono> stas, how is the ordering of the sub-pages handled?
<stas> I think alphabetically
<stas> let me check
<jono> could we use the Order in the page to handle this?
<jono> every page has an Order numerical reference
<stas> 'post_title' - Sort Pages alphabetically (by title) - default
<jono> hmm
<jono> that might no work so well
<stas> jono: ok I'm setting it as by order
<jono> awesome
<jono> thanks!
<jono> would it be ok to remove the tagline from under the logo?
<jono> I think most users will want to use an image the full height of the header
<jono> stas, btw, the site I am building is at http://developer.recreantview.org/
<stas> jono: here're some tips
<stas> get some <img tags inside a <div class="slider">
<stas> and those will slide
<jono> we support the lider?
<jono> slider
<jono> sweet!
<stas> :)
<jono> do I do:
<jono> <div>
<jono> <img>
<jono> <img>
<jono> <img>
<jono> </div>
<jono> >
<stas> yes
<jono> sweet
<stas> <img/><img/>
<stas> otherwise wp will add <br/>
<jono> can I hyperlink each image for a clickthrough?
<stas> yes
<jono> woo!
<stas> you can also add titles
<jono> nice!
<stas> jono: you should get something like this http://nivo.dev7studios.com/
<stas> also, add the class 'awesome' to a link, and it will look like a big fat orange button :)
<stas> <a class="awesome" ... >t</a>
<jono> nice!
<jono> you have done awesome work here, stas
<jono> thankyou so much
<jono> ok I am headed back hom
<jono> home
<jono> biab
<stas> glad I could be useful :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-18
<jono> stas, around?
<stas> jono: yep
<jono> stas, quick q:
<jono> does your theme support layout like the grey boxes on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop?
<stas> i'm still working on romanian translation for wordpress, got overwhelmed a bit so left it behind
<jono> no worries
<stas> jono: I can add those if you want
<jono> that would be sweet
<jono> thanks!
<stas> cause the slider has them
<stas> though the slider has no transitions like those
<jono> ahhh
<jono> no worries
<stas> also update your local branch, I added some more styles, looks like I missed trackbacks stuff, search page and 404 pages
<stas> jono: you're doing right, except dont newline after each img
<stas> the slider "jumps" the image
<jono> cool will do
<jono> cool fixes that :)
<stas> jono: update the branch, say if its ok, or you need exactly the same slider arrows as on ubuntu.com
<stas> also, did you check the video I published?
<jono> stas, I think the automatic sliding is quite nice
<jono> but to also include the arrows
<jono> I think if we can model it on ubuntu.com, that wouildbe awesome
<jono> not check the vid yet, just been really hectic working on the site
<stas> ok, tell me if added arrows are ok
<jono> can you add the same ones from ubuntu.com on the slider?
<jono> with the white rounded bitd
<jono> bits
<stas> yes, am I allowed? :)
<stas> I mean copyright and stuff
<jono> hmm good questions
<jono> leave it for now
<jono> we can tweak that later
<stas> yep, thats just details
<cjohnston> newz2000: yay for clearning bugs!
<jono> sorry got disconnected
<MTecknology> cjohnston: killing bugs is indeed awesome
<jono_> stas, it seems the slider images are not the full widgth and a bit is chopped off
<jono_> see http://developer.recreantview.org/
<stas> jono_: looking at it, though I it works ok for me localy
<jono_> odd
<MTecknology> that looks nice
<stas> jono_: try setting up a width
<jono_> stas, ahhh will do
<jono_> stas, also a subpage doesnt show the sub-nav elements - see http://developer.recreantview.org/applicationdevelopers/the-stack/ as an example
<jono_> that is a subpage of app developers
<stas> does it have chilren?
<stas> child pages?
<jono_> the subpage doesnt
<jono_> so it is:
<jono_> app developers
<jono_>    thestack
<jono_> app developers shows the children
<stas> ok, so you want it to show the parents?
<jono_> but thestack doesnt show its siblings
<cjohnston> jono_: did you see my message in community-team before you pinged out?
<jono_> cjohnston, nope
<stas> jono_: ok, let me look at it
<cjohnston> jono: fwiw take a peek at bug 256615 when you get a moment please.. just as a heads up
<jono_> thanks stas
<jono_> cjohnston, can I look at it later, I am kind of in the thick of things right now
<jono_> is it urgent?
<cjohnston> nope.. its reference to the community contribute pages.. I commented that we are working on redoing them.. wasnt sure if you would want to comment to let them know also..
<jono_> ahhh cool
<jono_> your comment should be fine
<cjohnston> :-)
<jono_> thanks :)
<jono_> stas, setting width doesnt seem to fix the slider issue btw
<jono_> stas, quick q - when do you think your ETA on the grey box layout might be?
<stas> im working on it now
<stas> trying some stuff
<stas> why? any deadlines?
<cjohnston> stas: sorry I haven't been around to help you with LP merges and such, but it seems like mhall119 is helping out with it...
<stas> cjohnston: its ok, its good jono_ has some time for testing the branch
<jono_> stas, ahhh cool
<cjohnston> cool
<jono_> stas, I have general site deadline of next week for this site
<jono_> so soon would be awesome
<jono_> thanks stas
<stas> also newz2000  said he will try it tomorrow/today
<mhall119> cjohnston: happy to help out
<cjohnston> :-)
<stas> jono_: check now pages
 * stas took a while to test some different trees
<jono_> stas, check what?
<stas> bzr pull
<jono_> one sec
<jono_> stas, hmm not working for me
<jono_> as an example go to http://developer.recreantview.org/applicationdevelopers/
<jono_> now click The Stack
<jono_> it should keep those options in the grey box
<jono_> but it changes to app devs
<stas> you mean show up the same level pages?
<jono_> yeah
<stas> one sec
<jono_> cheers, I am going to have to run, but will check back later
<jono_> thanks stas, sorry I have a meeting now
<stas> jono_: when you get back try again
<stas> jono_: about the slider, one of the images is > 940px, this overflows the visible content and you aint gonna see that, but slider gets wider, and the arrow gets half hidden. you need or to set the width of the .slider div to a max 940px or to resize the images so they fit
<jono_> stas, around?
<MTecknology> how is everyone?
<knome> MTecknology, re: email list; neither did it have nothing to do with ubuntu websites either.
<mhall119> in need of more coffee
<MTecknology> knome: it did indeed - check where that thread started
<MTecknology> mhall119: sounds tasty - the coffee we get here is terrible
<knome> MTecknology, imo the conversation pretty much did not relate to ubuntu websites after the first message
<mhall119> MTecknology: I'm currently finishing my home-brew
<MTecknology> knome: but that's your opinion
<MTecknology> mhall119: I used to bring a thermos to work - i think i might start doing that again - get away from the pop
<knome> MTecknology, of course. i'd say file a bug against the issue if you think it's wrong. if not, then let it be.
<MTecknology> knome: I think you should reread that thread..
<knome> MTecknology, as i said, file a bug or let it be.
<MTecknology> knome: I think you're either confused or lost
<knome> MTecknology, no, i expressed my opinion, and i'm fine with the fact you might disagree.
<MTecknology> knome: is there anything else?
<knome> MTecknology, no.
<knome> MTecknology, did i say there was?
<MTecknology> mhall119: what kind of coffee?
<mhall119> MTecknology: Folgers ;)
<MTecknology> mhall119: none other tastes better, huh?
<mhall119> not at 7:00am
<mhall119> since Starbucks disapproves of me showing up in my pajamas for that first cup
<MTecknology> startsmucks? :P
<MTecknology> s/rt/r/
<mhall119> also, pedestrians don't like my pre-coffee driving
<MTecknology> i don't like most peoples driving any time of day
<MTecknology> it's scary
<MTecknology> Drupal doesn't want to let me show the permissions settings page on a site i'm working on....
<MTecknology> Something about loading >8,000 checkboxes makes it want to eat up a lot of memory..
<MTecknology> stas`: hi
<mhall119> drupal needs to quit whining
<MTecknology> mhall119: :P I can only imagne what it takes to render 8,300 check boxes when each one is a permission
<mhall119> that's a lot of permissions
<MTecknology> it is indeed
<mhall119> reminds me of Active Directory's ACLs
<MTecknology> This is a massive website - The last I checked it was at ~1.5 mil LoC
<mhall119> yuck
<MTecknology> eh- that brings back nightmares of windows admin
<mhall119> I actually got Win2k certifications....
<mhall119> which I never used
<mhall119> same with my Cisco certs
<mhall119> waste of money
<MTecknology> I have no certs
<mhall119> but I got college credits for passing them
<mhall119> so I guess not such a waste
<MTecknology> nice
<MTecknology> I have 4 classes left - taking 2 now
<mhall119> this was back in 2000/2001
<mhall119> while I was getting my AS degree
<mhall119> and when Microsoft certifications seemed like a good idea
<MTecknology> want to help me finish this website?
<mhall119> the one with 8000 permissions?
<stas`> MTecknology: hey
<MTecknology> ya- it'll be fun
<stas`> hey guys
<stas`> hows going?
<MTecknology> it's grand and exciting - you?
<stas`> at school got some stuff to solve :/
<stas`> !time
<ubot4> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<mhall119> MTecknology: only if you'll help me figure out this ExtJS stuff
<stas`> MTecknology: whats your position about drupal7?
<MTecknology> stas`: it's a new version of drupal, it's really shiny, i like that most bugs are going away, it's not yet ready for developing on for most things - pretty broad opinion, it's been a little while since i touched it
<MTecknology> no strong feelings about it really
<MTecknology> stas`: you play with it any?
<stas`> MTecknology: nope, thats why was asking :)
<akgraner> stas`, I was speaking with newz2000 and he suggested I pop in here  - I am going to make some notes re the mock-up about what we'd like the fridge to be... and he said you could help with all that as well :-)  so I wanted to just say hi!
<akgraner> and let you know per newz2000 suggestion  - I would be adding them to the wiki page
<stas`> akgraner: hey and welcome
<akgraner> thanks!
<stas`> akgraner: fridge wasn't mocked up already in some `Brand` pages on wiki?
<mhall119> one of these days I'm going to find a channel that starts with #ubuntu- that neither akgraner nor pleia2 are in
<akgraner> it was but it wasn't correct
<stas`> i see
<stas`> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> though I'm sure cjohnston will still be in it
<cjohnston> ?
<akgraner> we had no input - so I can write it up - or do a drawing of sorts for ya
<stas`> akgraner: a gimped pic can be usefull with some comments along
<mhall119> cjohnston: just picking on you for your lack of involvement in Ubuntu projects
<cjohnston> is there a /j #ubuntu-* command?
<cjohnston> maybe someone could write a script for it
<akgraner> stas`, then I'll get it to ya then :-)
<mhall119> cjohnston: ask pleia2, if there is she's probably using it
<cjohnston> right
<mhall119> also, she knows everything
<cjohnston> i know
<daker> mhall119, i am not sure she knows everything :)
<stas`> akgraner: here's a screen with latest work use it as a base http://ubuntuone.com/p/7HV/
<akgraner> pleia2, is leading the UW site update.... (she rocks but you all know that already)
<mhall119> daker: blasphemy!
<pleia2> mhall119 :P
<akgraner> stas`, okie dokie - I'll use that one and make my notes the other one I saw had way more text one it ... so I'll get cracking on it for ya
<akgraner> pleia2, is also my right arm when it comes to all things website related and keeps me from asking for crazy stuff...
<stas`> also here are some screens http://stas.nerd.ro/pub/light-base-theme/wp/
<akgraner> great
 * pleia2 hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> stas`, cool - basically we want the Fridge to look like a news site and not a blog :-)
<stas`> akgraner: whats behind frige, some cms? planetplanet?
<akgraner> stas`, right now it's drupal  - but it will be wordpress
<stas`> akgraner: awesome :)
<knome> akgraner, wp ftw
<akgraner> so gotta get some other work done - just want to do an intro and I'll get back to you with some screenshots and notes :-)
<akgraner> (I'm not the developer just the person who is implementing the wordpress vision of the Fridge being the information radiator for the Ubuntu Community News source)
<akgraner> ok not implementing
<akgraner> translating :-)
<mhall119> directing
<akgraner> yeah - whatever the right word is for that
<mhall119> VP of Strategic Planning
<mhall119> Wordpress Implementation Czar
<akgraner> You all rock!  I'll get out of your hair now :-)
<cjohnston> i dont have much hair for you to be in
<stas`> :)
 * stas` brb
<jono> hey stas
<stas> this jono is damn fast :)
<jono_> stas around?
<knome> jono_, are you playing hide and seek with him?
<jono_> haha
<jono_> it seems so
<knome> ;)
<knome> so who's winning?
<jono_> it seems he is
<jono_> :P
<stas> jono_: yep
<jono_> stas hey
<stas> you ran too fast before
<stas> hey :)
<jono_> yeah, sorry my connection went down
<stas> hows going?
<jono_> good thanks
<jono_> are you free to discuss the theme?
<stas> jono_: yep
<jono_> awesome :)
<stas> all yours this evening :)
<jono_> any more progress on the grey box?
<stas> jono_: what rev are you
<jono_> let me upgrade to the latest
<stas> yep
<stas> i did a commit yesterday
<jono_> oh cool
<jono_> ahhh you fixed the subnav thing
<jono_> awesome :)
<jono_> nice work!
<stas> I didn't test it :)
<stas> glad it works now
<jono_> works great on http://developer.recreantview.org/
<jono_> so did you start on the grey box thing yet?
<stas> grey box? wasn't it this thing with submenus?
<jono_> oh sorry let me explain
<jono_> one sec
 * stas reads jono :)
<jono_> take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<jono_> you see where it says 'Ubuntu for your desktop and laptop'
<stas> yeah
<jono_> see how it is in a grey box
<jono_> I would like to format content on my page like that
<jono_> does the theme allow me to do that easily?
<stas> only on front page
<stas> right
<jono_> only on the front page?
<stas> you want it only on front page/landing page?
<jono_> I think on any page
<stas> cause there are a set of widgets
<stas> that look like that almost
<jono_> ahhh
<jono_> looking at the source
<stas> just a sec
<jono_> it seems they have a bunch of pane-content divs
<stas> i'll show you what i mean
<stas> there's a widget area
<jono_> ok
<stas> named above footer
<stas> where you can add text widgets
<stas> and they will generate columns
<jono_> ok one sec
<stas> http://ubuntuone.com/p/7Qo/
<stas> like this
<jono_> right
<jono_> but I can't place them on individual pages right - they appear on all pages?
<stas> you can add them on individual pages if you add one plugin
<stas>  i mentioned it already
<stas> widget context
<stas> otherway no, only if i hardcode this widget area
<jono_> ok let me check
<jono_> I was wondering if you could render pages to process the divs the same as ubuntu c.com
<jono_> ubuntu.com
<jono_> I am not sure if widget context will pass IS, it hasnt been updated since 2009
<stas> jono_: i talked with the author this year, a couple of months ago, and he is still maintaining it
<jono_> right
<jono_> hmmm
<stas> its good imho that it wasnt updated, means its stable :)
<jono_> ok I will take a look
<stas> ill ask the wordpress devs what are their plans about adding something like that into core
<jono_> right, but this won't solve my issue for this site
<jono_> hmm I think this plugin is gonna be a no go
<jono_> out of curiosity, how much work would it be to theme a set of divs
<stas> jono_: not much, I can customize a widget area in short time to suit your needs
<jono_> stas - this seems to be the divs - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/451808/
<stas> but im not sure it will be useful for others
<jono_> to make it look like http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<jono_> hmmm
<stas> yeah, i got it. I can define a special widget area that will look like that if you add text widgets with content into it
<stas> but as I said, dunno if it will be useful for others
<jono_> but to add the widgets I will still need the plugins
<jono_> I am just thinking of what might be the best thing to do here
<stas> nope, text widgets are in core, but to add them for individual pages will require a plugin
<jono_> thats what I mean
<jono_> and the docs and plugin website is horrifically out of date
<jono_> http://konstruktors.com/projects/wordpress-plugins/
<stas> http://konstruktors.com/projects/wordpress-plugins/widget-context/
<stas> the link is on the left
<jono_> gonna test now
<stas> hmm, theres activity on svn
<stas> http://plugins.trac.wordpress.org/log/widget-context/
<jono_> ok I installed it
<jono_> how do I set it for a specific page?
<jono_> ok I think I have it working
<stas> you can define it by URIs or by page ids
<stas> URIs are cleaner imho
<jono_> stas so now I wonder how I divide it up into the title at the top of the box and the columns under
<jono_> think I should create a table?
<stas> use headings
<stas> <h3>Title</h3>
<stas> content
<jono_> I can't though as the widget's title is the sub title in the box
<jono_> I need a title for a group of widgets
<stas> oh
<jono_> also the columns are not wide enough for the widgets
<stas> yeah, they were set for 6 columns, you need only 4 wide columns
<stas> let me check
<jono_> right
<jono_> hmmm also the widgets are showing on other pages too
<stas> they shouldn't, btw, if there are problems with that plugin I can fork it and include with the theme
<jono_> it just doesnt seem to be working here
 * stas checking it now
<jono_> ideally what I would like to do is to add a <div> with a set of common class names and it be rendered
<jono_> then it needs no plugins
<jono_> I think the multicolumn gray box is quite common in ubuntu sites
<stas> jono_: ok, this is straight, and i can include that easily
<stas> the widget context functionality will be discussed during next wp-dev meetup btw
<jono_> stas ok awesome
<jono_> so you are going to just render a standard set of divs for now?
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-19
<stas> jono_: yep
<jono_> awesome
<stas> i think that would be the best
<jono_> thanks so much stas
<stas> will mimic the ubuntu.com layout
<jono_> awesome
<jono_> well http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/451808/ is the div layout from ubuntu.com
<stas> you will have to add inside a div a heading and a list with 4 items (will be columns)
<jono_> perfect
<jono_> if I can replicate exactly that layout, that will be perfect
<jono_> thanks!
<jono_> stas when it is ready, just ping and I will test
<stas> jono_: sure
<jono_> thanks so much stas!
<stas> ok jono left again :)
<knome> stas, now it's your time to play hide and seek
<stas> its better than mafia :)
<knome> lol
<knome> mafia with real guns
<stas> btw, who's from europe here?
<knome> <-
<stas> knome: late bird :) in romania is about 3am
<knome> same in finland
 * stas likes northern countries
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> apart from finland, i like UK
<stas> that doesn't exclude each other :)
<knome> of course not
<stas> nearest country I've been to finland is russia :)
<knome> well, you can be in russia and be a long way from finland
<stas> mean st. petersburg
<knome> well that's pretty close already ;)
<knome> i haven't been in russia myself
<stas> russia is an interesting country, though I would never like to live there
<knome> agreed
<knome> there are only a few countries where i'd like to live altogether
<stas> bte, knome why you aren't asleep? working on something?
<knome> nah, just hanging around and listening to music
<knome> summer holiday
<knome> + i like night
<stas> you're a student?
<knome> student + entrepreneur
<stas> cool, what do you study?
<knome> i'm gonna be the bachelor of social services
<knome> not that much related to my work...
<stas> one rule to learn, if you like computers don't go do computer science, since most of the universities got crappy/outdated courses
<knome> yep
<stas> too bad I got this too late :)
<knome> heh
<jono> hey stas
<jono> sorry, I had to run out and get my hair cut
<stas> you da bomb :)
<stas> I thought you have no hair :D
<jono> hehe
<jono> nearly :P
<stas> hmm, i got some updates
<stas> jono: http://i.imgur.com/r5XEw.png
<stas> if that is ok, I commit and push
<jono> stas: perfect!
<jono> you are a legend!
<stas> ok, update to rev 13
<stas> this also includes some css fixes
<stas> now, add http://paste.ubuntu.com/451832/
<stas> into any of your pages
<jono> ok, let me give it a shot
<knome> jono, you're so violent :( shooting things all the time
<knome> jono, and you killed your hair!
<stas> knome: nice one :)
<knome> yeah
<knome> though i think jono IS sexier without hair
<knome> oh wait, ...
<jono> heh
<knome> sorry, i still prefer my wife :)
<stas> i think I will provide text files with widget content so people can have an example of how to use the theme
<stas> %s/widget/blocks
<knome> stas, why not add that info as the default page content?
<jono> stas looks good apart from one problem
<knome> so people can read it in a nice form
<jono> the headings in the columns can't be made links
<stas> knome: thats the plan with example export files for wordpress :)
<jono> stas see how http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop have links
<knome> stas, yup, so forget the "text files" ;)
<stas> jono: try adding <h3><a href="">text</a></h3>
<jono> stas I did and it disappears
 * stas checking
<jono> oh hang on
<jono> no
<jono> ignore me
<knome> /ignore jono
<jono> stas I made it a link and it gives it an underline - minor nitpick, but might be nice to remove the underline
<stas> yeah fixing that now
<cjohnston> since jono joined this channel there has been more conversation than the past year
<cjohnston> lol
<stas> jono: update to rev 14
<stas> cjohnston: :)
<knome> cjohnston, well, considering "jono" means "queue line" in finnish, it makes sense that there is more converstion... ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<jono> stas nice!
<stas> jono: the issue with images must be handled manually
<stas> just add some <br/>
<jono> stas which issue with images?
<stas> the images are not aligned
<stas> because of variable content height
 * stas needs tea
<jono> stas :)
<jono> http://developer.recreantview.org/applicationdevelopers/thestack/
<stas> jono: nice, but I would start a second <div class="loco-columns"
<stas> for the last two
<jono> I did
<jono> it merges in rather nicelyt
<jono> which is perfect
<stas> ah, you didn't add title :)
<stas> ok nice
<jono> indeed
<jono> :)
<stas> i can see two pixels shaded
<stas> but I can fix that
<jono> ahhh
<stas> done
<jono> thanks stas
<jono> one other thing that might be nice
<jono> is to remove the underlined header at the top of pages
<jono> e.g. on http://developer.recreantview.org/applicationdevelopers/thestack/
<jono> The Stack
<jono> actually, ignore me
<stas> ok :)
<jono> stas ooh
<jono> can you fix the logo in the top right to not have the strapline under it?
<jono> http://developer.recreantview.org/ is coming together now :)
<stas> jono: you mean hide the text below it?
<jono> stas yes please
<stas> go to http://developer.recreantview.org/wp-admin/options-general.php
<stas> and set tagline to whatever you want it to be
<stas> or delete it
<jono> stas yeah I would like there to be no tagline
<stas> delete it
<knome> you can do it!
<stas> in wp-admin
<knome> go jono go
<jono> fixed
<jono> thanks
<knome> :)
<stas> :)
<jono> please don't share this site yet publicly
<jono> it is still heavily in development
<jono> and will ultimately move to developer.ubuntu.com
<knome> crap i just posted it to digg.com
<knome> no, just kidding ;)
<stas> didn't even think about that
<stas> knome: :)
<jono> lol
<stas> jono: one thing you missed
<stas> i asked you to change the width of your .slider div
<stas> to 940px
<Turl1> nice site :)
<stas> its the maximum width of the content div
<Turl1> btw, the white arrow is a bit off the screen
<stas> also that will fix the slider arrows bug
<stas> also guys
<stas> if you own some windows machines
<stas> please test it a bit in that famous browser called IE
<stas> and spam the list/me with bugs
<jono> stas cool will fix soon
<cjohnston> stas: ping
<stas> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> is it possible to download the video?
<cjohnston> im having issues viewing it the way it is
<cjohnston> also, i only see one menu place on the widgets place
<cjohnston> i dont see a secondary menu area
<stas> cjohnston: didn't try, but wget-ing it should work
<stas> about the menu, yes, we said we remove it and place instead of it automatic generation of sub-pages
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> im working on setting up a demo for my loco
<stas> cjohnston: i'll get some time and create an export file
<cjohnston> cool
<stas> that should simplify a deployment using new theme
<stas> but now i need to get some sleep
<stas> ping me tomorrow, if I don't post anything on list
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ive already got mine goin pretty well.. so i dont know that ill use it
<stas> thats great, maybe we can use your export file :)
 * stas goes to sleep
<mhall119>  /w 23
<mhall119> fail
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> you're on 23 too
<cjohnston> im on all of them
<mhall119> but 23 is just you
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> you are 86
<cjohnston> michelle is 103
<mhall119> it's not the number of irssi windows, it's how you use them
<mhall119> cjohnston: why are you being assigned all the reviews for merges into ubuntu-website?
<knome> hey stas, do you know anything about migrating from wpmu 2.9.x to wp 3.0? should it be as painless as upgrading wpmu normally or will i face some serious trouble?
<stas> knome: there was an article on wpmu about upgrades
<stas> should be piece of cake afaik
<stas> knome: http://wpmu.org/wordpress-3-0-and-wpmu-dev-2/
<stas> oops not that one
<knome> stas, actually i did the upgrade already... thanks anyway ;)
<knome> just upgraded to "wpmu 3.0"
<knome> but this is wp 3.0
<knome> as expected
<stas> the only problems  i knew are with some rewrites
<knome> yeah
<knome> tackled those as well
<stas> cool :)
<knome> http://developersmind.com/2010/06/17/upgrading-wordpress-mu-2-9-2-to-wordpress-3-0/ described the whole process
<stas> nice, I read on some other related site, don't remember, though should be in reader somewhere
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> i'm so relieved they took the mu code to the wp core
<cjohnston> mhall119: dunno... i didnt set it up
<stas> cjohnston: how's the theme, got a chance to play with it?
<cjohnston> stas: dev.ubuntu-fl.org
<stas> nice, except I don't like the footer , will have to check for a solution to get it fill the screen
<stas> or, you can add a slider with latest release :P
<stas> cjohnston: who's DJ in your loco? :)
<cjohnston> pak33m
<stas> thats cool
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-13
<YoBoY> good morning
<daker> yo
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston i am going to merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/pixie-plugin/+merge/55981
<daker> Ronnie, ^
<nigelb> daker: wait
<nigelb> daker: have you seen my mail about tarmac?
<nigelb> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/community-web-projects/2011-June/000023.html
<nigelb> If you can, just use that :_)
<nigelb> :-)
<daker> i saw it
<nigelb> Ideally, it should make our life easier.
<daker> i don't know how to use it, do you have any docs ?
<nigelb> well, my mail has all the docs you need.
<daker> ok
<nigelb> basically, tarmac is running on my server every 1 hour
<nigelb> so, you can just set a commit message, set the Status as Approved, and it should be merged in.
<nigelb> daker: ^ this needs to be done on MP in Launchpad.
<daker> ah ok good
<daker> let's try it
<nigelb> Let me know when you've done both
<nigelb> I'll trigger tarmac manually
<nigelb> so you can see it right away :)
<daker> nigelb, is it good https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/pixie-plugin/+merge/55981 ?
<nigelb> daker: yup, looks good.  hang on. running tarmac
<nigelb> daker: hrm, there were conflicts.
<daker> :/
<daker> where ?
<nigelb> daker: loco_directory/templates/teams/team_detail.html
<daker> ok wait i'll fix that
<daker> nigelb, what should we do ?
<nigelb> daker: basically you should make sure it doesn't conflict with trunk.
<nigelb> daker: is your branch off a clean trunk?
<daker> normally yes
<daker> but mhall119 made changes on that file
 * nigelb blames mhall119 for everything :p
<daker> should i pull then fixe the conflicts ?
<nigelb> daker: at this point, it looks too painful for you to do it with tarmac. Just do it normally :)
<nigelb> I don't want to make your life hell :)
<daker> ok
<nigelb> I'll investigate how to fix this if it were to happen.
<daker> has anyone used gunicorn with django before ?
<mhall119> normally you can just bzr rebase the branch that's being proposed for merging, to get updates from trunk
<daker> funny http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=4515 :D
<pleia2> not funny, awesome! :)
<daker> yes!!
<nigelb> If my folks were using jewelery, I'd have definitely bought a pair :)
<nigelb> mhall119: Hey, so if that happens again, do a bzr rebase, fix and upload again?
<daker> oh ensemble rocks!!
<cjohnston> everything blows up nigelb
<mhall119> nigelb: pretty much, yeah
<mhall119> daker: want to help make ensemble formulas for summit and loco-directory?
<daker> oh good idea
<daker> will try to do it
<daker> mhall119, fil a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/principia/+bug/795476
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 795476 in principia "Formula needed: NFS (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New]
<daker> oops https://bugs.launchpad.net/principia/
<cjohnston> anyone got an issue with me preparing a release?
<cjohnston> for LD
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-14
<czajkowski> Aloha, does anyone know if there is a wordpress Ubuntu theme ?
<nigelb> Yes, there is.
<daker> czajkowski, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme
<czajkowski> danke
<paultag> Has anyone sent the wordpress theme to wordpress.com?
<cjohnston> no.. not sure that they allow it
<paultag> cjohnston: why not?
<paultag> just take all ubuntu can canonical refs and strip them, set them as dynamic config vars
<paultag> no theme issue, no license issue
<mhall119> paultag: most of the general look and feel might fall under Canonical's trademarks
<mhall119> even outside the color and logo
<mhall119> it's one of those hazy legal areas
<paultag> mhall119: then we need to relicense nonfree
<mhall119> say what?
<paultag> mhall119: and the branches need to be not marked as GPLv2, since there are restrictions on terms the license demands
<mhall119> trademark and copyright aren't the same though
<paultag> mhall119: the GPL says there can't be restrictions in that way, and if Canonical is claiming there is, they are no longer GPL free
<mhall119> the code fits perfectly within the GPL
<paultag> mhall119: CSS is GPL'd
<mhall119> it's not Canonical, it's Wordpress
<paultag> mhall119: therefore I should be able to change the background's color to green and re-distribute
<paultag> mhall119: but I can't. Therefore it's not GPL free
<mhall119> you can
<paultag> mhall119: then why can't I upload to wordpress?
<mhall119> you can if you remove all the trademark'd stuff
<paultag> 21:59 < paultag> just take all ubuntu can canonical refs and strip them, set them as dynamic config vars
<paultag> like that?
<cjohnston>  general look and feel might fall under Canonical's trademarks
<cjohnston> 18.11.36 < mhall119> even outside the color and logo
<mhall119> at a minimum, the colors and images
<mhall119> images being the menu stripes and dot patterns
<cjohnston> basically diluting it so much that it isnt worth if
<mhall119> if you did that, I don't see why you couldn't upload to Wordpress
<paultag> someone kick canonical's ass about this, we need the theme for the loco council wordpress instance that you guys need for LD
<mhall119> it may be worth it to someone, but not to us
<cjohnston> paultag: you can use it
<paultag> we have it created but not ubuntu branded, and we can't upload a tarball on wordpress.com
<mhall119> paultag: you can use it
<cjohnston> bzr branch lp:abd
<paultag> cjohnston: I can't because I can't upload, we have to use the theme pool
<cjohnston> no you dont
<paultag> cjohnston: I don't have shell access; it's wordpress.com hosted
<mhall119> you can't use a custom theme?
<cjohnston> just branch it in the the wp-content/themes dir
<paultag> mhall119: not uploaded, it has to be from the theme pool
<paultag> I'm not an idiot, I tried
<mhall119> really?
<paultag> yes
<mhall119> that's pretty limiting
<cjohnston> where is it being hosted?
<paultag> I used to have WP on my server, and you can there
<cjohnston> wordpress.com?
<paultag> cjohnston: wordpress.com
<cjohnston> I guess try to get it on a canonical server
<mhall119> paultag: is this because it's hosted by wordpress, or because it's using free hosting by wordpress?
<paultag> mhall119: we literally did not think any of this through the point of getting it done. I don't think anyone cares where it's hosted at all, just no one wants to put something so overarching on their server
<mhall119> I bet someone on the community team can arrange for an EC2 instance
<paultag> I just don't like dealing with Canonical at all. If this were Debian, I could just SSH into a machine and set it up, but now I have to fight IS for resources
<paultag> mhall119: it'd be nice to have
<mhall119> paultag: I said something at UDS to that affect
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, it sucks ass. To the point where I went to wordpress over our own systems
<paultag> mhall119: which is sad, frankly
<mhall119> paultag: you should have asked, someone in the community would be happy to host it for you
<paultag> mhall119: well I don't need a community machine, I need something that will outlast generations of contributors
<paultag> some-machine.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> paultag: why not put your trust in the community?
<paultag> mhall119: because when they vanish, the server is no longer part of the community
<mhall119> WP is easy enough to migrate from one install to another if you have ot change
<mhall119> CoC says we don't just up and vanish
<paultag> that's not always the case in practice
<paultag> I've seen people just up and leave more times then I can count
<paultag> I'd rather this be canonical's deal
<mhall119> paultag: true, but you're asking Canonical to trust in community members
<paultag> mhall119: the same ones that develop the product they're selling?!
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, I am
<cjohnston> paultag: Want me to see if I can make it happen on a canonical server? I know the people to do it.. case in point I just got status.u.c up
<mhall119> paultag: would you trust me to host it?
<paultag> cjohnston: yeah, that'd be awesome. This is just another blocker
<cjohnston> got a call...
<paultag> mhall119: yes, but I don't want it on your server, I'd rather this be part of Canonical. It makes more sense. I also trust myself to host it, but I won't, since the LC does not exist while I'm here
<mhall119> huh?
<paultag> the LC is not a sub-team of something that's exclusive to me, the LC will be here long after I'm gone, hopefully
<mhall119> paultag: I'm just suggesting that maybe it's okay to trust a community member to make this contribution to the community, and follow the CoC if they have to withdraw the offer
<mhall119> what's the worst that can happen? the blog goes down?
<paultag> mhall119: this, to me, is a clear cut example of when Canonical needs to pitch in and help
<paultag> mhall119: this is a governance board, official Ubuntu in every way shape and form
<mhall119> paultag: I just don't see why it's imperative that Canonical help, when the community is able and willing to
<mhall119> it's also very representative of the community
<paultag> it's not someone's personal blog, it's not some half-assed project, it's a function of Ubuntu. A function that keeps 18,000 members rocking
<paultag> mhall119: someone could host Launchpad, too
<mhall119> they could
<mhall119> except have you seen the code?
<paultag> mhall119: but they won't because you don't want to keep migrating and playing with it
<mhall119> though wordpress ain't much better
<paultag> mhall119: it might be doable, but it's not how to run a project
<paultag> this is a clear example of how Canonical should be helping Ubuntu
<mhall119> paultag: the LC isn't your typical project, maybe a non-traditional approach is okay here
<paultag> it's not my project at all, it's the communities
<paultag> community's
<mhall119> so the community can host it
<paultag> I guess that's the right plural
<paultag> mhall119: I don't think you understand
<paultag> mhall119: having this community hosted is absurd, it's officially part of Ubuntu's structure, and having it hop from server to server is way more work then anyone wants or needs.
<paultag> mhall119: I understand you need to look out for Canonical, but you see my point
<mhall119> I see your point
<mhall119> but you misunderstand me, I'm not looking out for Canonical here, I'm looking out for the community
<paultag> mhall119: if you were, you'd want this in a fixture that did not have to be maintained
<mhall119> why?
<paultag> mhall119: no one is honored by the privilege to host a blog
<paultag> it's a silly detail
<mhall119> IMO, showing that the community can be trusted to do this is more important that the possibility of downtime
<paultag> mhall119: exactly; give us access to an ubuntu server, ffs
<mhall119> how can we ask Canonical to give cjohnston access to the loco-directory server, if we won't trust him to run the LC's blog?
<mhall119> mind you, I trust him
<paultag> mhall119: show that the community can be trusted to run a wordpress instance on some corner of the server somewhere
<paultag> mhall119: that's a silly argument
<paultag> mhall119: cjohnston should have access to the ld server because he maintains the LD. If you trust them to write code, why not trust them to run it?
<mhall119> take your argument against community hosting, and replace "host" with "sysadmin", and you'll have canonical's argument against community admins
<mhall119> what if cjohnston up and vanishes tomorrow?
<paultag> mhall119: I don't care about community admins
<paultag> mhall119: who cares? it's his key that's in there
<mhall119> I care about community admins
<paultag> mhall119: he's still under the CoC, and he's still the same person
<paultag> it's not like him leaving has any affect anywhere
<paultag> whereas leaving and having a server go down destroyes a channel of communication
<mhall119> temporarily
<mhall119> if cjohnston disappears and loco-directory has a bug, it doesn't get fixed
<paultag> mhall119: look, we need a server. Canonical aught to provide hosting, and if not, let me put the theme on wordpress. Otherwise, I'm pissed. Or we don't do the blog. I don't care
<paultag> mhall119: I don't need to do this in my free time, I don't want to fight some corp for half-assed hosting on some sideways box halfway to england
<paultag> this is a silly detail, and it's blocking real work
<paultag> I'm not trying to be an ass, but this argument is absurd, and I can't believe I'm having it
<mhall119> FWIW, you can strip the ubuntu parts from the theme and upload it to wordpress if that's the option you want to take
<paultag> mhall119: you understand how that leads to me wasting more time, and dealing with canonical legal's bullshit. I'm just going to call the blog blocked and not move forward with it. Let me know if Canonical's stance on this silly stuff changes.
<mhall119> or figure out how to upload a custom, branded theme to wordpress.com
<mhall119> paultag: it's in legal, don't expect quick action
<mhall119> I can't believe that wordpress.com won't let you use trademarks on a hosted blog
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-15
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/681596 :s
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 681596 in ubuntu-website-content (and 3 other projects) "light-drupal-theme contains hardcoded resources (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Fix released]
<cjohnston> what about it czajkowski
<cjohnston> or just referring to the previous conversation
<czajkowski> cjohnston: conversation
<czajkowski> following up on it now
<cjohnston> ok
<czajkowski> as it's irking me
<cjohnston> ya... its a pain
<czajkowski> working on it
<czajkowski> cjohnston: mhall119 what is the link to website themes?
<mhall119> czajkowski: ?
<mhall119> czajkowski: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes
<mhall119> that one?
<czajkowski> cheers
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-16
<czajkowski> yay adding CC to a bug gets me my theme sorted for the LC blog!
<cjohnston> so i need to add the cc to get the naming convention done
<czajkowski> no the naming has nothing to do with them
<czajkowski> it's being changed under a policy
<cjohnston> the theme had nothing to do with them
<czajkowski> there are 2 distinctions cjohnston 1) the pretty name on the LD and 2) in general
<nigelb> Not pretty.
<nigelb> IEasy to find names.
<nigelb> This was based on proper feedback at UDS.
<cjohnston> in general the list looks like crap.. so its general.. so the cc can handle it
<czajkowski> yeah adn we're working on it
<czajkowski> cjohnston: what is your problem, we're getting teams to change it
<czajkowski> sorry it's not happening over night
<czajkowski> but you're kinda getting bogged down on one area we look after
<nigelb> that's the one area we want help :)
<czajkowski> well we;re helping and all I'm getting is grief
<YoBoY> can't we try a country list instead of a team names list? easier to find the right team that way, every one is used to country lists in the commercial websites to find the right localised site.
<nigelb> mars: ping. Do you have a few free minutes today or would you prefer tomorrow?
<mars> nigelb, I have a few minutes now.  What's up?
<nigelb> mars: I was planning on setting up tests slowly for summit.
<nigelb> Do I use the unittest module or nose, which one would you suggest?
<mars> nigelb, for the code?
<mars> nigelb, or as a testrunner?
<nigelb> mars: okay, I don't know what's the difference between the two :)
<mars> nigelb, nose is most often used as a testrunner on the command line.  But since this is a Django project, you will probably want to use the 'manage.py test' command
<mars> nigelb, here is how I run the tests:
<mars> python summit/manage.py test summit.schedule
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> I was a bit confused where to star
<nigelb> *start
<mars> nigelb, here, let me push my changes, you can try them out.  The commands are simple.
<mars> nigelb, do you use ubuntu for your dev work?
<nigelb> mars: yeah, lucid
<mars> ok
<nigelb> heh, I use ubuntu for everything I guess ;)
<mars> nigelb, take a look at this branch, it is my changes and tests: https://code.launchpad.net/~mars/summit/reschedule-command-tests
<nigelb> mars: looking, thanks :-)
<mars> nigelb, I use virtualenv for the development work and 'python summit/manage.py test summit.schedule' to run the suite
<nigelb> mars: okay, I'll test this out right away
<mars> nigelb, you will need to install 'model-mommy' (check the requirements.txt) to run the tests.  Saves a bunch of boilerplate test code - very nice.
<nigelb> oooh!
<mars> nigelb, I need to go to lunch now.  I should be back in an hour or so. I can talk more then
<nigelb> mars: Cool, I'll play with this in the meantime :)
<nigelb> zomg
<nigelb> We have factory.
<nigelb> This is so comfortable.
<nigelb> Its like workign with launchpad code
<nigelb> mars: I love it. It reminds me of writing tests for launchpad code.
<mars> nigelb, cool, I'm glad you like it
<nigelb> mars: This is painful for the first time, but I think it gives lots of changes, like setting up jenkins.
<nigelb> *chances
<mars> nigelb, what did you find painful about it?
<nigelb> mars: making sure at least 60% code has coverage bit :)
<nigelb> I'll probably be writing tests for the next few weeks :)
<mars> nigelb, that is a good goal
<mars> I started with trying to write a test for the new reschedule command functionality
<mars> the bug was that meetings were rescheduled for past days.  I figured a good test was to write a test for the bugfix
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> will all our tests be in this one file now?
<nigelb> is it wise to create a tests folder as a module?
<mars> nigelb, probably not.  Once the file hits 1000-2000 lines you will probably want to make it into a package.
<nigelb> :)
<mars> nigelb, did you get the tests to run successfully?  Or get a virtualenv set up?
<nigelb> mars: yes and yes :)
<mars> cool
<mars> nigelb, I can submit a merge proposal for this branch if you would like.  I don't think it has any impact on the production code.
<nigelb> mars: please do :)
<nigelb> mars: I saw a conflict when I tried to merge. Could you rebase to make sure your branch is clean?
<nigelb> ideally, I just want to use tarmac :)
<mars> nigelb, sure, I'll update from trunk before submitting
<nigelb> \o/
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston nigelb Ronnie can we merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.708995/+merge/63308 ?
<cjohnston> nigelb: I know your not asleep.. now that I added a commit message will https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.708995/+merge/63308 work?
<daker> cjohnston, yes just added a commit message + status to Approved
<cjohnston> daker: hopefully it will work now then
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-17
<daker> woo localized URLs https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/i18n/internationalization/#specifying-translation-strings-in-url-patterns
<mhall119> oh thank God for launchpad
<mhall119> I accidentally deleted my loco-feeds branch
<mhall119> but at least I had it pushed up to LP
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<nigelb> mhall119: heh
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> if I get LD ready, can you release it?
<nigelb> cjohnston: How're you finding tarmac so far?
<cjohnston> only thing ive done is fixed the one that was approved
<cjohnston> i like the theory tho
<nigelb> \o/
<mhall119> cjohnston: no, I don't have access to LD's directory on cranberry
<mhall119> you'll still have to file an RT
<mhall119> nigelb: I like it
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> anything against preparing a release today?
<mhall119> I'm working on implementing meetings in localtime
<mhall119> if you  want to wait for that
<nigelb> mhall119: I know you already do :-)
<cjohnston> mhall119: how are you doing it? Are we just going to allow picking the default time for the team and the meeting time matches that?
<cjohnston> seems easiest to me
<mhall119> yes
<cjohnston> cool
<nigelb> okay, time to fix those summit merges
<cjohnston> think you will be done with it today?
<cjohnston> fix summit merges?
<nigelb> yes
<cjohnston> what broke?
<nigelb> cjohnston: I hadn't addressed comments in a few of them
<nigelb> mhall119: Does this merge look alright to you? https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/777171-percentage-problem/+merge/63247
<nigelb> cjohnston: you too ^^
<mhall119> nigelb: I already commented on it
<mhall119> needs fixing
<nigelb> Ohhh
<nigelb> right.
 * nigelb needs his eyesight checked
<nigelb> I didn't understand what you meant till now :)
<nigelb> mhall119: with regard to the last refresh time
<nigelb> 2) We should probably display localtime for in-person participants and UTC for remote participants.
<nigelb> I disagree with this one
<nigelb> when I participated remotely, I liked having everything local since everyone at UDS and on summit was running in summit local
<nigelb> Also, updated merge
<nigelb> https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/777171-percentage-problem/+merge/63247
<mhall119> cjohnston: I could be done with this today
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> o/
<doctormo> \o
<cjohnston> where does the code suggest that it sorts the venues by teams
<doctormo> Hang on, hang on!
<doctormo> I deleted all my branches, redownloading :-)
<cjohnston> was just asking again in here since we moved
<cjohnston> for logs
<mhall119> doctormo: do you perhaps mean the grouped_options_list?
<doctormo> loco_directory/events/forms.py: def grouped_options_list()
<doctormo> "Show the venues which belong the the 'current team' first. then show the other countries"
<cjohnston> my thought would be that if you are in the UK, it would show UK first
<cjohnston> but im not sure... maybe mhall119 has more info
<mhall119> doctormo: that just groups venues by country
<mhall119> it doesn't check the venue's teams' countries
<doctormo> I have an IDEA!
<doctormo> team -> events -> venue list :: previous used venues!
<mhall119> it's possible, but that's a lot of SQL joins
<mhall119> we'd have to see how it performs
<cjohnston> eww.. nigelb when are you going to start working on caching LD
<nigelb> cjohnston: for now I'm workign on abandoned projects.
<nigelb> ;-)
<cjohnston> what?
<mhall119> summit
<doctormo> So do you want me to write the code and see how it goes?
<mhall119> that would be awesome, doctormo
<nigelb> cjohnston: LD already has 4 people and more new people. mhall119 and I had a chat about this, so we decided its better I stick with summit so that slow and steady works goes into it.
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I want to get a release done, and then just work on what i feel like working on at the time
<nigelb> cjohnston: If we all make it to next UDS, we should have a hackathon for we bprojects
<cjohnston> +1 james_w you too
<nigelb> But mhall119 might hate being locked in a room again :P
<nigelb> I'm sure we can have jcastro or someone from IS get us some space to use from the sessions
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/meeting-in-localtime/+merge/65038
<cjohnston> sweet
<nigelb> all hail mhall119
<mhall119> all test mhall119's code
 * nigelb writes up one more post-it
<nigelb> mhall119: make the time into a context_processor is unncessarily complicated.
<nigelb> mhall119: datetime.datetime.today() and datetime.datetime.now() have the same output
<nigelb> newz2000: ping.
<mhall119> nigelb: you sure?
<nigelb> mhall119: just confirmed
<mhall119> I thought datetime.datetime.today() returned only a date
<nigelb> mhall119: date.date.today()
<koolhead17> AlanBell: isn`t it a room with same active members?
<nigelb> erm
<nigelb> datetime.date.today()
<koolhead17> :P
<mhall119> oh, ok
<cjohnston> koolhead17: there are others here.. but its about having the correct conversations in the correct place
<AlanBell> koolhead17: what is the problem?
<nigelb> mhall119: I hit that confusion a few days back :-)
<koolhead17> hello all!! I would request if some one could look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/792320 and try to fix it as soon possible. Its canonical`s official website and the sooner its rectified better
<ubot4> koolhead17: Error: Bug #792320 is private.
<nigelb> newz2000: koolhead17 has a bug about canonical.com that you might want to look into.
<koolhead17> aah this bot is smarter!! nigelb
<cjohnston> koolhead17: what is the bug
<mhall119> nigelb: use datetime.date.today() and datetime.datetime.now() to avooid that confustion ;)
<koolhead17> cjohnston: some youtube embeds which does not exist now
<koolhead17> and also few typos on the page
<cjohnston> can you make it unprivate please
<nigelb> mhall119: hehe
<AlanBell> only needs to be private if it is a security issue
<nigelb> koolhead17: that doesn't really need a privaet bug.
<mhall119> koolhead17: thanks
<koolhead17> nigelb: i didn`t file it as private bug though :P
<mhall119> I made it public
<koolhead17> mhall119: welcome :D
<koolhead17> maybe someone else would have made it private
<mhall119> koolhead17: looks like yaili is already on it
<cjohnston> it will be taken care of as they get used to it
<AlanBell> Inayaili de León (yaili) is the right person
<koolhead17> cjohnston: mhall119 AlanBell lemme hunt him :D
<koolhead17> haha
<AlanBell> her
<nigelb> her
<mhall119> &
<mhall119> ^^
<koolhead17> mhall119: :D
<koolhead17> haha
<koolhead17> k
<cjohnston> koolhead17: they will take care of it in time... not everything can be fixed right now
<koolhead17> cjohnston: i was worried cos its a official page :)
<koolhead17> anyways it will be taken care as you guys suggested!!
<cjohnston> there are more than 40 bugs.. plus any other work that they have to do
<koolhead17> cjohnston: understandable :)
<nigelb> mhall119: Do you think there is moer work needed for the time thing?
<mhall119> nope
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> mhall119: would you be able to ack that today?
<nigelb> and the other one too
<nigelb> I'm wondering if the RC channels one is too much for tonight
<mhall119> ack what?
<mhall119> oh, *your* time thing?
<mhall119> I thought you meant my LD branch for meetings in local time
<nigelb> ahh
<nigelb> sorry
<mhall119> I'll have to merge and test your summit branches before I approve
<mhall119> but since I'm done with my LD one, I should have time for that this afternoon
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> I'll try to push in one more branch
<mhall119> nigelb: cjohnston: do you guys have time today to review my LD branch?
<nigelb> mhall119: yup, as soon as I finish my coding on the summit branches
<nigelb> +1000000
<nigelb> ""A programmer without public source code examples is a little like a company without a web page." Discuss."
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119: ^^
<nigelb> hv: You should know that summit doesn't support payments yet + we depend a *lot* on LP.
<hv> yes, I see the launchpadlib in there ...
<hv> I'll try to see if I can make it work for us.
<hv> since it is AGPL3, I prefer to use it instead of [mostly crappy] commercial stuff.  I did google for conference planning, and got disgusted ...
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> if you want our help with understandign something, fixing something let us know.
<nigelb> we can't guarantee a fix, but at least we can point you in the right direction
<hv> sure.
<hv> is enabling payment handling something that fits in the summit's (summit the software, that is) future plans?
<nigelb> As of now, no.
<hv> I mean if we add it will it be useful contrib?
<nigelb> Both linaro and Ubuntu who are the stakeholders to the project don't use payment processing.
<hv> I see
<nigelb> Note: summit development was originally done by Canonical employees, now its volunteer-maintained.
<mhall119> nigelb: depends on the example
<mhall119> hv: SCaLE had an event registration system that had that
<mhall119> which was also Django based
<mhall119> you can probaby tie the two together
<mhall119> hv: http://code.google.com/p/scalereg/
<nigelb> mhall119: what's the easy way to debug "NoReverseMatch: Reverse for 'summit.schedule.decorators.inner' with arguments '('',)' and keyword arguments '{}' not found."
<cjohnston> that bug still
<cjohnston> heh
<nigelb> I don't know if its a bug.
<cjohnston> mhall119: I need to do syncdb and migrate before doing the loaddata correct?
 * nigelb deletes his db and tries again
<cjohnston> nigelb: issue, whatever
<cjohnston> mhall119: is your merge using info from LP?
<nigelb> wtf
<cjohnston> what
<mhall119> cjohnston: ?
<mhall119> timezone info?
<mhall119> no
<cjohnston> ok
<nigelb> cjohnston: It worked fine for me till about 30 mins back .
<cjohnston> nigelb: what did, summit?
<nigelb> yeah
<mhall119> you broke it again?
<nigelb> mhall119: I don't think I did.
<nigelb> I'm debugging.
<cjohnston> mhall119: I guess I need step by step instructions (i still havent done it yet) on importing that db
<cjohnston> for LD
 * nigelb thinks django version mismatch.
<nigelb> mhall119: yes, I was right.
<nigelb> (r'^admin/', include(admin.site.urls)),
<nigelb> ^^ this is what's causing the problem
<cjohnston> we need to get them updated
<nigelb> well, lack of it
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you bug them to get them updated
<cjohnston> them being django and django south
<nigelb> mhall119: argh, that didn't fix much. What's a good way to debug these problems?
<mhall119> cjohnston: you need me to get what updated?
<mhall119> oh, django and south
<mhall119> cjohnston: did they ever respond to your email?
<cjohnston> no
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> I wonder if I should start learning pdb
<mhall119> nigelb: you should
<nigelb> mhall119: how do I start?
<mhall119> add "import pdb; pdb.set_trace()" before the line you're interested in, and it'll break there
<mhall119> then "help" to get the list of commands
<mhall119> most common are "n" for next, "s" for step-into, and "l" for list source
<nigelb> hrm
<mhall119> also "p" for print, as in "p varname" to print the value of "varname"
<nigelb> what about this case where I don't know what I'm interested in per se.
<mhall119> what's the view you're getting the error on?
<nigelb> ah.
 * nigelb raises fists at cjohnston 
<nigelb> debug = True by default
<nigelb> I keep forgetting that.
<cjohnston> ;-)
<nigelb> mhall119: nevermind.
<nigelb> mhall119: Its a bug I introduced in my local branch.
<cjohnston> set it in local settings nigelb
<mhall119> nigelb: what summit code do you want me to review?
<nigelb> mhall119: 2 outstanding branches, the percentange and the time
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> did you land mars's code?
<nigelb> yes
<nigelb> it worked, merged cleanly, and looked okay.
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> tests passing?
<nigelb> Yes
<mhall119> awesome, now i can reject any MP from you that don't contain test cases for the bugs they fix
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: But you also get to review MPs that are just tests.
<mhall119> that too
<mhall119> got any of those?
<nigelb> Not yet
<nigelb> I want to clear up outstandign merges first
<mhall119> got any tests for these 2 branches?
<nigelb> these are old branches
<mhall119> so?
<nigelb> so, I never got around to it.
<nigelb> Realy, I'll get tests from my next new merge.
<mhall119> s/never got around to it/haven't gotten around to it yet/
<nigelb> Right, that.
<mhall119> wow, I like seeing all those -D's in my bzr pull of summit
<nigelb> brainstom got nuked
<nigelb> :D
<cjohnston> :-(
<nigelb> mhall119: How do I do a migration for a new field?
<cjohnston> ./manage.py startmigration $app $migration_name --auto
<nigelb>  ./mange.py startmigration schedule name_of_migraton
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> auto
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628566/  <-- im sure its my fault, but i dont know why
<mhall119> cjohnston: you need to reset your tables before loading the fixture
<mhall119> that's part of the problem I had
<cjohnston> how do i do that
<mhall119> it's not a good solution yet, we need to revist it
<cjohnston> I did syncdb, migrate, init-ld, loaddata
<mhall119> python manage.py reset $app
<nigelb> mhall119: look at the irc channel merge too. I'll create a new field later in the cycle.
<mhall119> you want to loaddata before you migrate
<cjohnston> ahh
<mhall119> nigelb: is the "last refresh" time intended to be visible on the screen at UDS?
<mhall119> it might (likely is) too far down to be shown
<cjohnston> yes it is mhall119
<cjohnston> maybe top right corner, opposite the day of the week?
<mhall119> yeah, that's what I was thinking too
<nigelb> Top wwas waaay to crowded.
<mhall119> not the right side
<nigelb> besides, its hard to get it right in all ther views
<nigelb> (track/room/date)
<cjohnston> its most important on the date page as that is the one displayed.. everywhere else the user has the option to f5
<mhall119> you can refactor the layout code if you want
<nigelb> okay
<mhall119> yeah, I'd even approve it on just the date page
<hv> mhall119: thanks (about scalereg), I am looking into it :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: you guys should follow this: http://micknelson.wordpress.com/2011/05/19/sharing-your-development-environment-across-branches/
<mhall119> I've started doing it for all my projects, canonical and community, and it's soooooo much easier this way
<mhall119> big big props to noodles
<nigelb> mhall119: I've been doing it for a long long time :)
<nigelb> I copied the procedure from ubuntu distributed development guide
<nigelb> ok! bed tiem.
<mhall119> at 2am? Bed time was hours ago
<nigelb> mhall119: I have different definitions of bed time ;)
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/798826/+merge/65059 needs a commit message so it can land
<nigelb> mhall119: Should the committer set it or reviewer?
<mhall119> committer
<nigelb> ah.
<cjohnston> i thought the reviewer
<cjohnston> i dunno
<cjohnston> is there a way to set the commit msg from the command line when comitting or pushing?
<mhall119> probably with the lp-propose
<mhall119> alright, since I've rejected all of nigelb's MP, I'm calling it a day
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> you still have more work to do
<mhall119> I do?
<mhall119> on what?
<cjohnston> everyhting
<cjohnston> im sure theres something
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you stick arround for a couple minutes, i think ill have something you will like
<nigelb> cjohnston: yeah, you didn't eeven accept one :(
<nigelb> erm
<cjohnston> which
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<nigelb> mhall119: this one too https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/irc-channels/+merge/63281
<cjohnston> nigelb: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/bzr_apps  could you see if you can figure out why twidenash isnt working please?
<cjohnston> if you can, then its ready to go
<doctormo> nhandler: https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/loco-directory/previous-used-venues/+merge/65071
<mhall119> doctormo: why nhandler?
<doctormo> mhall119: I got you confused. n* sorry
<doctormo> nh/mh
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I'll take a look after dinner, ok?
 * nhandler doesn't think he would be much use in reviewing that ;)
<cjohnston> mhall119: could you take a look at my bzr_apps branch above and see if you can figure out my issue with twidenash
<cjohnston> please
<doctormo> mhall119: It's no rush, in your own time and at your own bidding. :-D
<cjohnston> doctormo: could you please set a commit msg on LP
<doctormo> cjohnston: I've already set two commit messages when I pushed the branches, no?
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/loco-directory/previous-used-venues/+merge/65071 the one on <--
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-18
<mhall119> doctormo: I got an error while running your branch, commented on the MP
<mhall119> I'll be around in a bit if you want help debugging
<doctormo> mhall119: You have events with no venue?
<cjohnston> probably.. it needs to support that
<doctormo> cjohnston: Your request makes no sense to me, everything I can consider to be a commit, has a comment.
<doctormo> mhall119: Pushed 437 to fix that issue.
<cjohnston> doctormo: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2494160/Selection_016.png
<doctormo> cjohnston: What does that do?
<cjohnston> For tarmac.. sets the commit message when it is comitted to trunk
<doctormo> Done anyway *shrug*
<doctormo> I guess it should be the same as the description, or similar to it. I guess i should update ground control to cover that.
<cjohnston> It's needs to be something you would put into bzr commit -m "text"
<cjohnston> doctormo: I commented on it
<doctormo> cjohnston: Interesting, the commits themselves all have messages.
<cjohnston> I know.. but tarmac needs that commit message for comitting to trunk.. otherwise, its possible to have multiple bzr commit -m's in one MP to fix issues and such
<cjohnston> so what would it use
<doctormo> cjohnston: i already added the decription as the commit message.
<doctormo> And fixed the 'with' issue.
<cjohnston> doctormo: which commit message are you referring to?
<doctormo> cjohnston: The one on the merge request, the one you showed in your screen shot?
<cjohnston> right.. i was explaining why it was needed
<doctormo> OK so I was thinking about cleaning up some of the code for team/auth interaction. The is_admin and is_member items should probably be methods in the team models, so we don't have to create them for each view we want to use them in.
<mhall119> doctormo: your MP might have multiple commits, with multiple different messages
<mhall119> the commit message in LP tells the person merging it what all of the commits, taked collectively, will do
<mhall119> /taked/taken/
<mhall119> doctormo: once we get Django 1.2 or 1.3, we'll be able to replace those is_admin and is_member checks with generic user.has_perm calls
<mhall119> doctormo: the new code looks and works great, thanks for the contribution!  I know a lot of people will appreciate this convenience.
<doctormo> mhall119: OK, that plan with django 1.3 seems like the right way to go. good to know you're on top of it.
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<cjohnston> I never realized before.. the edit team page has an email address field.. is that for a mailing list or something?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I think so, yes
<mhall119> cjohnston: is loco-directory waiting on anything before we roll a new release?
<doctormo> mhall119: :-)
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-19
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nigelbabu/summit/
<nigelb> Pendulum: Since you did some hacking with the instructions on the old file, feedback on this welcome ^^
<cjohnston> mhall119: just needs to be packaged up.. I'm going to try to get to it today
<mhall119> nigelb: I don't think aptitude it standard on Ubuntu anymore
<cjohnston> its not
<mhall119> cjohnston: what are your thoughts on bringing the linaro django theme into ubuntu-community-webthemes?
<cjohnston> are they community maintained?
<mhall119> I think nigel did some work with salgado on them, and they're a branch of the community light-django-theme
<cjohnston> i guess i dont really see the point... it seems like it would be kinda like having the official ubuntu themes hosted there
<cjohnston> im not going to say no.. cause i really dont care.. i just dont understand why
<mhall119> nigelb's instructions for summit have people fetching the linaro theme from lp:~saldago/something/something
<cjohnston> gotcha
<mhall119> I just wanted to put it under a project instead of saldago's personal branch
<nigelb> mhall119: I just copied instructions from our isntall file.
<nigelb> mhall119: The instructions are in https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/install-docs
<nigelb> mhall119: I merged instructions from the mozilla guys and noodles's instructions
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston: Otherwise, any other comments?
<nigelb> mhall119: Alternatively, we could ask that be under lp:~summit-hackers/ubuntu-community-webthemes/linaro-something
<nigelb> ^^ that's for linaro
<mhall119> nigelb: you're missing the bzr checkout --lightweight from noodle's instructions
<nigelb> mhall119: I wanted to check with you or him what that meant.
<mhall119> it means the "work" directory is just the workingset, not he full branch history
<mhall119> which lets you easily "bzr switch" the working directory from one branch to another
<nigelb> ah, so all your work goes into one directory in which there are multiple branches?
<mhall119> so you setup your virtualenv, local_settings and sqlite.db in the "work" directory, then switch it from one feature branch to another
<nigelb> ah, that sounds good. I'll append.
<nigelb> btw, the install instructions are on lp and feel free to add things.
<nigelb> ~summit-hackers can commit to it
<nigelb> if this goes good, I'll make similar instructions for LTP, we'll try to find a place to host it. Or I can just host it in my people.u.c
<cjohnston> nigelb: they arent ~summit-hackers are they
<nigelb> cjohnston: oh, I thought james and salgado were in the team
<mhall119> nigelb: why not have the instructions on the wiki?
<nigelb> mhall119: I'll move it when I'm done I guess.
<nigelb> mhall119: I wwas impatient then ;)
<mhall119> I'm not saying it has to be on the wiki, just wondering why something different
<nigelb> It was inspired by zamboni, which is where I got the base instructions from
<mhall119> cjohnston, nigelb: any thoughts or options regarding creole wiki markup vs. reStructuredText, for use in LTP?
<nigelb> I'm more used to rst, but really, anything's fine.
<mhall119> what about for loco team members and the LC to use to add content?
<mhall119> I'm thinking a wiki markup might be more familiar
<mhall119> though  creole's syntax is different from both moin and mediawiki
<mhall119> not too different though
<mhall119> certainly less different that rst
<nigelb> Well, for one its LC, so we can raise the bar.
<nigelb> Its not everyone who has to edit it.
<nigelb> Every markup will require some learning and unlearning
<nigelb> so, we pick what's easy for us to build :-)
<nigelb> that's my 2 cents.
<mhall119> nigelb: whatever we pick will be used to allow formatting in other things, like meeting agenda item descriptions and event details
<nigelb> Oh.
<nigelb> There's also markdown.
<nigelb> http://www.freewisdom.org/projects/python-markdown/
<nigelb> mhall119: Ok, I think our best shot is to pick one, and give documentation.
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> like what our moinmoin does
<nigelb> that way, even if its new, people know who to get it to do stuff for them
<cjohnston> I don't know anything about any of them mhall119
<cjohnston> mhall119:is https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-django-foundations/done/+merge/65140 correct?
<cjohnston> AC is out. :-/
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-11
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: i'ill merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~ris/loco-team-portal/part-fix-720824c/+merge/94771
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-12
<WilsonStudioWeb>  Anyone here familiar in working with the Ubuntu Software center API in JSOn format?
<WilsonStudioWeb> I'm seeking info in regards to API reference URLs only.
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-13
<janosTheHun> hi folks
<janosTheHun> I have some questions about the website theme for django
<cjohnston> janosTheHun:  ok
<janosTheHun> hi cjohnston
<janosTheHun> can you tell me projects that use the django module?
<cjohnston> hi
<cjohnston> summit and loco team portal
<janosTheHun> are they open source?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> ltp still follows the old guidelines
<janosTheHun> can you give me the urls?
<cjohnston> summit.ubuntu.com
<janosTheHun> cjohnston: and the source code?
<cjohnston> on launchad.. summit
<janosTheHun> lp:summit right? and for uds?
<cjohnston> uds.u.c is wordpress
<janosTheHun> ah.... my mistake. I mean't loco team portal
<janosTheHun> ok I guess lp:loco-team-portal ;-)
<janosTheHun> thanks a lot cjohnston !
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> np
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-14
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you run unity.ubuntu.com now?
<mhall119> I edit it
<cjohnston> antdillon: ^
<antdillon> cjohnston, Thanks Chris!
<cjohnston> :-)
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-15
<amayer> hello all
<amayer> ...does this thing work? kinda new at this
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: have you been able to fix the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/theme-update/+merge/108713/comments/235008 ?
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: let me work on it now
<daker-cloud> ok tyt
<daker-cloud> just get those fixes there then we can merge it
<daker-cloud> brb
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: maybe I'm missing something.. i dont see <script src="//code.jquery.com/jquery-1.7.2.min.js"></script>
<cjohnston> unless its in the theme branch
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: yes it is
<daker-cloud> so just remove the one in the LTP templates
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: something is wrong with your branch
<daker-cloud> === renamed file 'loco_directory/media/css/newstyle.css' => 'loco_directory/media/css/newstyle.css.THIS'
<daker-cloud> some merge conflicts ?
<cjohnston> yes there was
<cjohnston> and im not sure why
<cjohnston> .44
<cjohnston> pushed revno 534
<daker-cloud> cjohnston:ok
<daker-cloud> two more things:
<daker-cloud> base.html /media/css/styles.css => /media/ sould be {{ MEDIA_URL }}
<daker-cloud> /teams/team_reapprovals.html  => {% block extrahead %}{{ block.super }}{% endblock %} ?
<cjohnston> i just removed the newstyle.css
<daker-cloud> ouch! LP diff viewer is hurting me :/
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-16
<hallino1> Good Morning
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-17
<cjohnston> yay!
<daker-cloud> :)
<cjohnston> stupid postgres
<daker-cloud> stupid tarmac :)
<cjohnston> what did tarmac do?
<daker-cloud> not running since ages
<cjohnston> that was mhall119's favorite type of code review.. 3,593 lines ;-)
<cjohnston> it isnt?
<daker-cloud> cjohnston mhall119 Mr 3593 lines of code not me anymore :)
<cjohnston> but thats one of those things that can't be split up really well..
<cjohnston> 1300 of it was just a file rename
<daker-cloud> mine was about ~2000lines
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: you did the merge ?
<daker-cloud> ah it's tarmac
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: are you familiar with setting up postgres for a production django app?
<daker-cloud> no, but if you tell me what's the problem maybe i can help
<cjohnston> I'm getting a Peer authentication failuer
<cjohnston> failure
<cjohnston> I did "postgres create user -D -A -P <user>"
<cjohnston> then "postgres createdb -O <user> <db>"
<daker-cloud> no no look on the pg_hba.conf
<daker-cloud> v 9.1 ?
<cjohnston> yes
<daker-cloud> nano /etc/postgresql/9.1/main/pg_hba.conf
<daker-cloud> paste the config here
<cjohnston> http://pad.ubuntu.com/G00yelUuTW
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: look what i did
<daker-cloud> change peer to md5
<cjohnston> yup
<daker-cloud> then restart postgres
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> then what?
<daker-cloud> that's all, it should work
<cjohnston> just put the md5 for password in local_settings?
<cjohnston> it still said auth failed
<daker-cloud> try : psql -d <somedb> -U <someuser> -W
<daker-cloud> change the vars
<cjohnston> failed
<daker-cloud> same error ?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> I'm fairly certain I didnt mistype the password twice
<daker-cloud> yes but it should not tell you "Peer ...." because we have changed that to md5
<cjohnston> psql: FATAL:  Peer authentication failed for user "labmanager"
<cjohnston> there is still a local   all             all                                     peer
<cjohnston> should I change that too?
<daker-cloud> oh yes yes
<cjohnston> psycopg2.OperationalError: FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "labmanager
<daker-cloud> are you sure the pass is correct ?
<cjohnston> running psql -d -U -W worked with the real password
<cjohnston> ok.. now that i have the plane text password in the local_settings it works
<daker-cloud> oh :)
<cjohnston> but I get psycopg2.OperationalError: FATAL:  database "labmanager.db" does not exist
<daker-cloud> labmanager.db .db is an extension ?
<daker-cloud> or part of the name ?
<hallino1> daker-cloud, i think extension
<cjohnston> ext.. got it
<cjohnston> yay
<daker-cloud> :)
<hallino1> :)
<cjohnston> grr.. now migrate isnt working
<daker-cloud> LoL
<cjohnston> bzr add * isnt working right.. that would explain it
<nigelb> daker-cloud: what do you mean tarmac isn't running?
<nigelb> why the hell haven't you guys not been telling me it's not running.
<cjohnston> its running
<nigelb> phew ok.
<cjohnston> i dont think anyone has had anything for it to run on since my surgery
<daker-cloud> nigelb: not sure, i thought it was not running, maybe it's because of the famous bzr bug link from LP
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: surgery ?
<cjohnston> i had surgery two weeks ago
<daker-cloud> oh i didn't know that
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: do you feel ok now ?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> i was working on Summit the same day
<cjohnston> heh
<daker-cloud> :)
<nigelb> This needs a meme
<nigelb> "I don't always have surgery, but when I do, I work on summit right afterward"
<nigelb> daker-cloud: ^
<daker-cloud> hhh
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> I had some good meds, I figured summit couldnt hurt me
<daker-cloud> in case you didn't saw it http://youtu.be/MShbP3OpASA?t=49m51s
<nigelb> daker-cloud: hahaha, that's awesome.
<daker-cloud> https://plus.google.com/101694416703170881163/posts/Q86KJ5pfr6F?hl=fr
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: for some reason init isn't appending bzr_apps like it should
<cjohnston> :-/
<daker-cloud> make init ?
<cjohnston> manage init
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/settings.py#L172  <-- that part
<cjohnston> it works fine on summit tho.. my new app
<daker-cloud> not sure what you are talking about :/
<cjohnston> after running ./manage.py init (init-summit for summit, init-ld for LTP) it is supposed to add bzr_apps as an INSTALLED_APPS
<daker-cloud> no /manage.py init doesn't do that, it's jut pull bzr_apps from LP
<cjohnston> I'm not saying init is what does it, but whatever does it isnt doing it
<daker-cloud> which mean when you run manage.py pullapps, it' doesn't work ?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> in shell import bzr_apps works
<cjohnston> so i dont know why it isnt when calling manage.py
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: here is the actual code that isnt working: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/+junk/lab-mgr/view/head:/lab_manager/lab_manager/settings.py#L187
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: back
<daker-cloud> type : ls
<daker-cloud> in your working dir
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> bzr_apps  common  hardware  lab  lab_manager  manage.py  menu  static
<daker-cloud> bzr_apps i there
<daker-cloud> so it should work
<cjohnston> I know
<cjohnston> and when I try it in shell it works
<cjohnston> but trying ./manage.py pullapps doesnt
<daker-cloud> then type  ./manage.py help
<daker-cloud> and see if it the commands are there
<cjohnston> nope
<daker-cloud> ls in bzr_app pls
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> __init__.py  __init__.pyc  management  models.py  tests.py  views.py
<daker-cloud> then if you try to add bzr_apps to INSTALLED_APPS ? it works ?
<cjohnston> you mean manually?
<daker-cloud> yes
<cjohnston> that works
<daker-cloud> which django version ?
<cjohnston> 1/4
<cjohnston> 1.4
<daker-cloud> ok
<daker-cloud> let's see now
<daker-cloud> try to replace this :
<daker-cloud> try:
<daker-cloud>     import bzr_apps
<daker-cloud>     INSTALLED_APPS.append('bzr_apps')
<daker-cloud> except:
<daker-cloud>     pass
<daker-cloud> with :
<daker-cloud> import bzr_apps
<daker-cloud> INSTALLED_APPS.append('bzr_apps')
<cjohnston> AttributeError: 'tuple' object has no attribute 'append'
<daker-cloud> that's it :)
<cjohnston> so something changed between 1.3 and 1.4
<daker-cloud> i guess yes
<daker-cloud> before the append add this:
<daker-cloud> INSTALLED_APPS = list(INSTALLED_APPS)
<cjohnston> that works
<daker-cloud> :)
<daker-cloud> the except statement have to display a message and not pass just like that
<cjohnston> then its broken in all of the projects ;-)
<daker-cloud> yes
 * cjohnston blames nigelb ;-)
<daker-cloud> no no it's not broken
<daker-cloud> the INSTALLED_APPS in your settings is a tuple
<daker-cloud> but in the other projects it's a list
<cjohnston> I was talking about the lack of a message
<daker-cloud> oh yes
#ubuntu-website 2014-06-12
<daker> mhall119: can you please review :
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.1303773/+merge/214522
<daker> and
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.1293258/+merge/214529
<mhall119> daker: is there a bug for that second one?
<mhall119> nvm, it's linked, ignore me
<daker> :)
<mhall119> is there any use-case where we would *want* to be able to view an inactive team's page?
<mhall119> like, to re-activate or merge
<daker> this will only disable the team page
<daker> a team is made inactive only when they are merged with other team
<daker> it's merged*
<mhall119> ok, approved both
<mhall119> thanks daker
<daker> thanks
#ubuntu-website 2016-06-13
<dholbach> davidcalle, have you heard back from is/webops?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've created an RT to track the request: https://portal.admin.canonical.com/92488 (not visible publicly yet)
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle
#ubuntu-website 2016-06-14
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://github.com/ubuntudesign/vanilla-framework/issues/290 :)
<dholbach> http://ubuntudesign.github.io/vanilla-framework/demo/ :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: yes, was looking at it!
#ubuntu-website 2016-06-15
<dholbach> davidcalle, can we try the db dump on staging today? :-)
<davidcalle> Yep, although, it would have to wait after lunch, sorry, I need to run after this call
<davidcalle> Looks like I have time actually :)
 * davidcalle gives it a try
<dholbach> Sure, no worries.
<davidcalle> Hmm, staging broken, doesn't redeploy "juju bootstrap" -> "ERROR failed to bootstrap environment: index file has no data for cloud {bootstack-ps45 http://10.24.0.132:5000/v2.0/} not found", I'll poke #webops when I'm back
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach: deploying works again, in progress :)
<dholbach> yes!
<dholbach> davidcalle, did it succeed?
<davidcalle> dholbach: deployment yes, new db no, it loads into postgre, but when I try to migrate it: FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "db_9_devportal_app"
<dholbach> hohum
<dholbach> was this an issue in the past too?
<davidcalle> dholbach: once, I don't remember how it went away though
<davidcalle> I presume that the dbdump is loading auth data, and the staging devportal instance can't authenticate with this new one. WillMoogle, would you know? We are trying, on the dev.ubuntu.com staging server to load a postgre dbdump into an existing db (and replace the content).
<WillMoogle> davidcalle: Sorry, I'm not really sure. You may be right. If you are dumping the whole database, you may need to pick and choose which tables you want.
<davidcalle> WillMoogle: thanks, I'll dig furtherin this direction
